# The Anti-White Party



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 7, 2019)

The Anti-White Party
William S. Lind
Dec 02,2019

An outtake in an article in the November 14 New York Times about the Iowa caucuses caused me to do a double take: “Democrats question the status of a state that’s 90% white.”

Imagine that the Times had instead said, “Republicans question the status of a state that’s heavily black,” or “GOP questions the status of a state that’s largely Hispanic.”  The crises of outrage would reach to the heavens. Every Establishment organ would demand the Republicans pee all over themselves, grovel in the dust, and kiss the feet of so-called black and Hispanic “leaders”, most of whom are con artists.  But when the Democrats dismiss a state because it’s largely white? Not a murmur of protest arose from any quarter.

Along with a growing number of other white Americans, I find myself saying, “Wait a minute, whites built this country. We took a vast wilderness inhabited by a few million howling savages (who unlike their cousins in Mexico and Central America had built no civilizations) and turned it into what was, as recently as the 1950s, the best country on earth of all time.  The contribution of other races was mostly muscle, not brains. In that respect, they stand well back from the ox, mule, and horse. And now we are to stand mute as Democrats make us a despised minority in our own country? I don’t think so.”

The Democratic Party’s hostility toward whites is a product of the broader ideology that party has embraced, the ideology of cultural Marxism, which is commonly known as “political correctness” or “multiculturalism”.  Like Moscow’s old Marxism-Leninism, cultural Marxism says certain kinds of people are a priori good and others evil, regardless of what individuals do.  In Marxism-Leninism, workers and peasants are good while landlords, capitalists and members of the middle class, the bourgeoisie, are evil.  The latter are fit only to be “liquidated”, which Soviet Communism did on a scale that put Hitler to shame: not six million dead, but sixty million.  (Ever notice how people on the Left swoon at the sight of a swastika but find the hammer and sickle gently amusing?)

Cultural Marxism says whites are inherently evil “oppressors” who must constantly beg blacks, Indians, immigrants, etc. to forgive their “white privilege”.  The average white family living paycheck-to-paycheck doesn’t see a lot of privilege ......

Read the rest whitey @
The Anti-White Party – traditionalRIGHT


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 7, 2019)

I'd LIKE to say I'm surprised, but unfortunately I'm NOT.  I'm white, I'm proud of it because that's the way I was BORN.  I'm a triple threat to the loony libs - I'm a white male, heterosexual AND conservative.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 7, 2019)

.....typical dumb crap---the left/blacks/etc can be racist/hateful/etc--no biggie..they are PROUD to be racist
..but if a white cop defends himself---!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  = RACIST!!!


----------



## mamooth (Dec 7, 2019)

This white guy is a proud liberal, and has never seen any anti-white bias.

But then, that's because I don't devote my life to finding reasons to proclaim my victimhood.

If you spend your life looking for reasons to proclaim your victimhood, you'll find such reasons, as the Trump cultists have demonstrated over and over. However, that's no way for a man to live.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 7, 2019)

mamooth said:


> This white guy is a proud liberal, and has never seen any anti-white bias.
> 
> But then, that's because I don't devote my life to finding reasons to proclaim my victimhood.
> 
> If you spend your life looking for reasons to proclaim your victimhood, you'll find such reasons, as the Trump cultists have demonstrated over and over. However, that's no way for a man to live.


You HAVEN'T seen any BECAUSE you're a brainwashed, lunatic liberal.  You're welcome.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 7, 2019)

mamooth said:


> This white guy is a proud liberal, and has never seen any anti-white bias.
> 
> But then, that's because I don't devote my life to finding reasons to proclaim my victimhood.
> 
> If you spend your life looking for reasons to proclaim your victimhood, you'll find such reasons, as the Trump cultists have demonstrated over and over. However, that's no way for a man to live.



I dont think mr Lind is searching For victimhood status...he just caught another and recent example of the left's hatred of whitey.
Neither am I. victimhood  status is for weak leftards and nazi leftards with an agenda..


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2019)

There is no anti white party. And what you racists don't get is that loving your race is not the problem. It is when you exclude other races that it becomes a problem. And that what you racists want to do.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > This white guy is a proud liberal, and has never seen any anti-white bias.
> ...


You're whining about something being anti white. And that's your agenda.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> There is no anti white party. And what you racists don't get is that loving your race is not the problem. It is when you exclude other races that it becomes a problem. And that what you racists want to do.


You just KNEW THE most racist, anti-white member on this site would chime in!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no anti white party. And what you racists don't get is that loving your race is not the problem. It is when you exclude other races that it becomes a problem. And that what you racists want to do.
> ...


You've already posted. The most anti white people are you white racists.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Give it up, you anti-white racist...........


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> There is no anti white party. And what you racists don't get is that loving your race is not the problem. It is when you exclude other races that it becomes a problem. And that what you racists want to do.



Remember when the DCCC purged staff members for being white?

DCCC faces mass staff upheaval after uproar over diversity


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no anti white party. And what you racists don't get is that loving your race is not the problem. It is when you exclude other races that it becomes a problem. And that what you racists want to do.
> ...


There was no such purge.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Yawn!

So according to you, for me to be pro white, I must be pro racism. I don't think most whites would agree with this. White racism is anti white. You are a white racist. Therefore you are anti white.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


Speaking of victims and outdated livestock.......Lind said it  ......... living in lily white suburbia no less 


Who is whining? just pointinG out a mainstream establishment instance of whIte demonization...

And I think ya got it bAckwards there becky

Self hating left winG nazi whites are usually consumed by everyone's race...


 

I've been brainwashed my whole life to see race as non issue .. 

To Bad the left ruined that pipe dream with their  nazi like  racism and bigotry


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


You have not been taught to see race as a non issue. On top of that whites aren't being demonized,

I gotta laugh at you believing that I am a female living in the suburbs. But regardless of where I live, white racism is a problem for non whites and there is no such thing as anti white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2019)

Anti white racism is another delusion created by white racists to maintain racism.

Why The Notion of “Anti-White Racism” Is a Purposed Lie


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 8, 2019)

> You have not been taught to see race as a non issue. On top of that whites aren't being demonized,


Derp
Ya huh..

On both


----------



## The Purge (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## mamooth (Dec 8, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> You HAVEN'T seen any BECAUSE you're a brainwashed, lunatic liberal.  You're welcome.



How's that quest for the eternal victimhood of the white male going today, snowflakes?

Did you all find some more reasons to have a good cry with your fellow conservative white male pajama bois? Good, good. We all know how much better a good cry makes you all feel.

It does make you look like a whiny betas to everyone outside of your victimhood cult. But then, if you never step outside of your cult bubble, you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 8, 2019)

mamooth said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > You HAVEN'T seen any BECAUSE you're a brainwashed, lunatic liberal.  You're welcome.
> ...


I feel GREAT as a WHITE, HETEROSEXUAL, CHRISTIAN MALE!  I've NEVER been a victim of ANYTHING.  I've had a truly blessed life and continue to be thankful EVERY day that I live in THE best country in the world with a wonderful, patriotic president at the helm.  It COULDN'T be better!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 8, 2019)

mamooth said:


> This white guy is a proud liberal, and has never seen any anti-white bias.
> 
> But then, that's because I don't devote my life to finding reasons to proclaim my victimhood.
> 
> If you spend your life looking for reasons to proclaim your victimhood, you'll find such reasons, as the Trump cultists have demonstrated over and over. However, that's no way for a man to live.


And yet you JUST IGNORED a RACIST statement by the democratic party IN THIS THREAD.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 9, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The Anti-White Party
> William S. Lind
> Dec 02,2019
> 
> ...



I believe America's Democratic party hostility toward white citizens and people is designed to curry favor and loyalty from America's large HATEFUL, INTRA RACIAL DISCRIMINATION practicing PRO BLACK community. 

*#End_Intra_Racial_Discrimination*

Succinctly, veteran #MentalHealth & social commentator Mr. David Carroll explains America's large HATEFUL, #AntiAmerican, #INTRA_RACIAL_DISCRIMINATION practicing, #Segregation-minded #ProBlack community:





 

 

Peace.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 9, 2019)

The contention that the Democratic Party is hostile to whites is absurd. Neither in my own personal experience nor in my observation of life in the U.S. have I ever seen "hostility" toward white people, much less on the part of one of the two national political parties, and I've been white all of my life. Also, look at all of those white faces on Capitol Hill alone. Take a look at state legislatures, as well. 

The white people who whine about somebody being "anti-white" generally are those who refuse to assimilate into the U.S. population and interact with people of other backgrounds unless the people of other backgrounds are in some service role.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 9, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> The contention that the Democratic Party is hostile to whites is absurd. Neither in my own personal experience nor in my observation of life in the U.S. have I ever seen "hostility" toward white people, much less on the part of one of the two national political parties, and I've been white all of my life. Also, look at all of those white faces on Capitol Hill alone. Take a look at state legislatures, as well.
> 
> The white people who whine about somebody being "anti-white" generally are those who refuse to assimilate into the U.S. population and interact with people of other backgrounds unless the people of other backgrounds are in some service role.


You must be a Prog Socialist blue blood living in the main line of some city. Mansion with a wall and security with gun. You can rough it tonight by drinking domestic champagne instead of expensive French champagne. Show them who the power is!


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 9, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The contention that the Democratic Party is hostile to whites is absurd. Neither in my own personal experience nor in my observation of life in the U.S. have I ever seen "hostility" toward white people, much less on the part of one of the two national political parties, and I've been white all of my life. Also, look at all of those white faces on Capitol Hill alone. Take a look at state legislatures, as well.
> ...



Why do write such stupid things? I'm a retiree who lives in a condo with a breezeway and no front door to the building who drinks inexpensive wine and the occasional scotch. So are you a right-wing authoritarian fascist who lives on a cattle ranch out in the boonies and has a pick-up truck? Of course I'm for progress instead of retrogression. You idiots flip words around like "socialist" and "marxist" without a clue as to what they actually mean.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 9, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> The contention that the Democratic Party is hostile to whites is absurd.


----------



## mamooth (Dec 9, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And yet you JUST IGNORED a RACIST statement by the democratic party IN THIS THREAD.



Really? What was it?

Oh, I see. There wasn't one. You made that story up so that you could feel again the thrill of victimhood that you crave.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 9, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The contention that the Democratic Party is hostile to whites is absurd.
> ...


Your post is senseless. There is a difference between someone being "pro" something and being a "supremacist." You can come up with a group of supremacists who support each party. Do you actually think that the small-dicked little white boys prancing around Charlottesville chanting stupid slogans support the Democratic Party? The republican party has its own set of white-supremacist supporters. Incidentally, the pathetic children with the torches and the shields and all that were almost all male, so you need not go forward with this garbage that this supposed group is 'FEMALE dominated."


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 9, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Your post is senseless. There is a difference between someone being "pro" something and being a "supremacist."



Hello, Lysistrata. I'm not surprised you chose to deflect instead of offering a mature, intelligent reply to my question.

Pretending America's large HATEFUL PRO BLACK community does not exist is a part of the NO SNITCH PRO BLACK community scam or hustle.

#End_Intra_Racial_Discrimination

Succinctly, veteran #MentalHealth & social commentator Mr. David Carroll explains America's large HATEFUL, #AntiAmerican, #INTRA_RACIAL_DISCRIMINATION practicing, #Segregation-minded #ProBlack community:


+++++

Passionately, an American citizen, wife & mom condemns ignorant family, people & community harming #AntiSocialBehaviors.

#ProBlack Community Logic, Fvvkery, Atrocities, #WhiteSupremacy:

 3:47 min.

++++++++

Ignoring illogical bullies, bravely, this American speaks about experiencing HATEFUL #PROBLACK influence during his childhood upbringing.

"I Used to Hate White People | My #WalkAway Story" by It's Kyou 418,420 views


+++++++++++

"Look into the #DemocraticParty...these are the true #racist." ~Lee Green

"Black Democrat #WalkAway after Discovering Truth Of Democratic Party" by Lee Green 149,046 views


++++++++++

In this broadcast Mr. Lenon Honor, an apparent caring, sensible, RESPONSIBLE American citizen Keeps it REAL, speaking about what he calls "The White Supremacy Promotion Hustle" ~Lenon Honor


Peace.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 9, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Your post is senseless. There is a difference between someone being "pro" something and being a "supremacist."
> ...



I did provide a mature and intelligent reply to what was not even a question. You are just trying to tack some private folks to the Democratic Party. A collection of white supremacist can be found among supporters of the republican party. Incidentally, many of these white supremacists are also male supremacists. The republicans chose to suck up to heavily patriarchal "Christian" cults. That was their choice.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 9, 2019)

Lysistrata replied to Avery: 





> Do you actually think that the small-dicked little white boys prancing around Charlottesville chanting stupid slogans support the Democratic Party?



Lysistrata, after crafting the above reply to me, in your next post you wrote:

Lysistrata: 





> I did provide a mature and intelligent reply to what was not even a question.



I've been warned about hateful ignorant women, who come in all shades...

"I have a question for black females, when is the last time you sat down, admitted you were wrong, & closed your mouth?" ~Concerned Citizen
*
"Black women are destroying themselves & black men"*

Recognize Prevent Child Abuse


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2019)

mamooth said:


> This white guy is a proud liberal, and has never seen any anti-white bias.
> 
> But then, that's because I don't devote my life to finding reasons to proclaim my victimhood.
> 
> If you spend your life looking for reasons to proclaim your victimhood, you'll find such reasons, as the Trump cultists have demonstrated over and over. However, that's no way for a man to live.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 9, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Lysistrata replied to Avery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both men and women have children, usually together. So what does child abuse have anything to do with anything? Just what is the point of people who have penises flapping them around? You folks don't think with them. Or do you?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 9, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Both men and women have children, usually together. So what does child abuse have anything to do with anything?





Lysistrata said:


> Both men and women have children, usually together. So what does child abuse have anything to do with anything?



Fact: Roughly 90% of black Americans vote Democratic.

More Facts >>>



 

 


Sharing her PAIN, the late Social Activist & Integrationist Ms. Sandra Bland passionately pleads w/ America's INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION & HATE practicing PRO BLACK community to END TERRORISM & THUGLIFE CHILD ABUSE!

Sandra Bland, Let's Go To WAR




 

Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2019)

The anti white party has a majority white membership. So there is no anti white party.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 9, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Both men and women have children, usually together. So what does child abuse have anything to do with anything?
> ...



So what if "Roughly 90% of black Americans vote Democratic"? How African-Americans vote is none of my business or yours. Your post is meaningless. All of us, whatever race and background, watch and listen to the candidates, decide, and vote.

I'm of European descent, pale skin, blue eyes. Do you think that I would vote for someone just because s/he looks like me? I voted for Barack Obama twice because he was the better candidate. I don't think that African-Americans vote any differently. I'm sure that there were many Americans of African descent who voted for a white woman in the last presidential election.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 9, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> I voted for Barack Obama twice because he was the better candidate.



Ms. Lysistrata, would you care to discuss the character, as well as values embraced by 'the better candidate" and his "GIRL POWER" FLOTUS?

Were you cool w/ Pres. & Mrs. Obama promoting *HATE, VIOLENCE & FEAR*, as well as family, people & community harming anti-social behaviors many Obama urban-*TRUTH*-teller friends vividly describe in their popular music art or public interviews?

   

I look fwd to reading your reply.

Peace.
Peace.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 10, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > The Anti-White Party
> ...




Bed stye ....zup
The lefties  really are projecting mental case parrots.. ain't they
They're not even worth engaging if they wont even acknowledge the article or acknowledge the anti white bias the radiates from the left.
The black activist in the victimhood racket are egged on and encouraged by thier white left wing nazi and other victimhood group lefty "allies"....its not really for votes or favors but it most cetainly is part of a larger stradegy ...and Its by design alright.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 10, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for Barack Obama twice because he was the better candidate.
> ...



No, I do not care to discuss the Obamas with you. They were far better than the disreputable trash we have in office now. If those currently in office, and you, are supposed to represent European-descended people, then we currently are a really sorry and sick bunch. BTW: your jumbled little posters are incomprehensible, anyway.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Is that why you voted for Obama? That was nice and clean.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 10, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



Absolutely. Obama was the better candidate, and the Democrats had a much better platform than the republicans did. Look at the damage that has been inflicted on the nation by republicans since the orange whore was sworn in. The republicans have nothing to offer, and have had nothing to offer that a person could vote for. Don't blame me for the bad choices that the republicans have made. I didn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Since we've gone full retard I might as well ask 
What was that dem platform ...the ACA and planetary respect


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 10, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



Yes, and commitment to freedom, and concern for social issues.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 10, 2019)

What freedoms and social issues ?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 10, 2019)

I am really troubled by these new era Jim Crow laws against white people.....

It's astonishing to me how powerful minorities are despite being minorities, that they can create their own racist anti-white party to pass all of these laws against whites....

Just think about it....our president is white....a brilliant honorable man appointed by God....yet even he is being oppressed and lynched by a black muslim anti-white ex president....

That's what happens when you give those blax rights, they use it to oppress whites.....


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> The republicans have nothing to offer, and have had nothing to offer that a person could vote for.



#WalkAway #TheLargerIssue #EndIntraRacialDiscrimination

No doubt the #GOP welcomes & appreciates the support this sensible, loving, free-thinking American chooses to offer.

*“The Left Has Become So Dehumanizing” *


LIKE & SHARE

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Meet Mike. "The more I'm around Republicans, white ppl & ppl that vote for #DonaldTrump, the more I see the media duped & bamboozled me"

*"I Chose to #Walkaway - from the lies, #propaganda, and fakeness of the left" *206,630 views


Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Hello. Justin, a #WalkAway citizen recalls 4th grade teacher indoctrinating her class to HATE Bob Dole.

"I feel like the WalkAway campaign saved me." ~Justin

*'I'm gay and I chose to WalkAway after testing conservatives.'* 370,795 views


LIKE & SHARE

Peace.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2019)

mamooth said:


> This white guy is a proud liberal, and has never seen any anti-white bias.
> 
> But then, that's because I don't devote my life to finding reasons to proclaim my victimhood.
> 
> If you spend your life looking for reasons to proclaim your victimhood, you'll find such reasons, as the Trump cultists have demonstrated over and over. However, that's no way for a man to live.




The op opened with an example. YOur denial of that fact, and your failure to even address it,


shows that you are lying.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 10, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> What freedoms and social issues ?



There is no need to waste my time, since you are unfamiliar with your party's own office-holders, candidates, and platforms. Your party has made many, really bad choices since reagan, including getting into bed with the Russians and with nutty religious cults.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





What you said, was stupid.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You enacted Obamacare. Tens of millions of families suffered with massive premium and deductible rate increases. Tens of millions of other taxpayers paid the communist penalty. Voter revolted in many state, local and regional elections. Obama was at best one term president who was given a second due to his cultural background and the fear of the Repubs putting the screws to him and being called racists and worse as Romney did a sidestep in the 2012 election. The Progs removed no laws on the police state we are growing while at the same time encouraging anti law behavior by the citizens. Gay people and extreme feminists were major beneficiaries of Obama. Straight people who are married would be smart to not have children.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> The republicans have nothing to offer, and have had nothing to offer that a person could vote for.



Hi. I'm certain responsible Americans are gonna LOVE #WalkAway testimony offered by Lily, a down-to-earth Russian immigrant.

*"Leftists discriminate against Russians. I don't let them bully me anymore"* 17,974 views #WalkAway


LIKE & SHARE

Peace.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 10, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The republicans have nothing to offer, and have had nothing to offer that a person could vote for.
> ...



Mine is also a "walk away" story. There is no reason to talk about "responsible Americans," because we are all here.

Gotta go. They are announcing the articles of impeachment. Wow, five white folks up there, one person of color, and a respectful remembrance of Rep. Elijah Cummings. Five white folks! A clear majority at the podium.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> I'm of European descent, pale skin, blue eyes.



Lysistrata, you didnt mention your hair color.

Based on your name-calling ability, as well as your refusal to intelligently discuss issues, I'm guessing its blue or green.

Am I correct?

Former blue-hair liberal #SJW laments LEFIST Americans denigrating her grandfather as a Nazi.

*"#walkaway and walk towards freedom"* 265,189 views


LIKE & SHARE

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> No, I do not care to discuss the Obamas with you.







#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting  #ChildNeglectMaltreatment

Hello, Lysistrata. Respectfully, did you, your family members, friends & neighbors approve of Pres. & Mrs. #Obama promoting COMMUNITY VIOLENCE, FEAR & HATE...while IGNORING our Nation's THUGLIFE Child Care PublicHealthCrisis?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Absolutely. Obama was the better candidate, and the Democrats had a much better platform than the republicans did.



Lysistrata, you'll discuss Pres. Obama with other members, but you REFUSE to discuss this man with me. *

Why is that?*


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 10, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I'm of European descent, pale skin, blue eyes.
> ...



You are being ridiculous. I don't have even a fraction of the "name-calling ability" that I see from right-wingers on USMB. My hair is its natural color. Although if a person wants to dye their hair blue or green, this hurts no one.

No actual issues have been raised that would necessitate  intelligent discussion.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Absolutely. Obama was the better candidate, and the Democrats had a much better platform than the republicans did. Look at the damage that has been inflicted on the nation by republicans since the orange whore was sworn in.



Lysistrata, I am curious to learn your opinion about Ms. JazzySlim's thoughts and concerns, regarding exploited, emotionally maltreated and neglected American children and teens?

Does Ms. Jazzyslim explain why many male and female Urban-TRUTH-Tellers Pres. and Mrs. Obama invited to their Nation's and children's home compose music denigrating women as less than human creatures and HOES or THOTS undeserving of being treated with basic human respect?

*'Lamenting MULTIPLE Baby Daddies' *~Jazzyslim2005


Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005

*"On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shit...."*

ht tps://youtu.be/jt4lnbqKwCs/


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

*Lysistrata is an ancient Greek comedy by Aristophanes, originally performed in classical Athens in 411 BC. It is a comic account of a woman's extraordinary mission to end the Peloponnesian War between Greek city states by denying all the men of the land any sex, which was the only thing they truly and deeply desired.*

Lysistrata, looking at the name you choose to post under, I'm curious to learn if anytime during your life were you sexually abused or assaulted by a man?

If so, do you view yourself as a sexual assault survivor..or a lifelong victim of men?

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> No actual issues have been raised that would necessitate intelligent discussion.



Lysistrata, so you are not interested in PREVENTING  GENERATIONAL CHILD ABUSE many Pres. and Mrs. Obama vividly describe in their VIOLENCE riddled, FEMALE HATING music art or public interviews? 

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Gotta go. They are announcing the articles of impeachment. Wow, five white folks up there, one person of color, and a respectful remembrance of Rep. Elijah Cummings. Five white folks! A clear majority at the podium.



Lysistrata, clearly, youre a PRO BLACK pandering TROLL, or an EXTREMELY HATEFUL and ignorant human being lacking empathy and compassion for children, *WHO THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* are raised by SELFISH, immature, apathetic, possible mentally disturbed women who Obama friends, as well as countless rappers describe as BITCHES and HOES.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 10, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > No actual issues have been raised that would necessitate intelligent discussion.
> ...



This thread is about racial issues involving the political parties, not abuse of children of any race. As a matter of fact, bobby blaylock started a whole other thread just to attack me for opposing child abuse that seems to be prevalent in religious cults. Go figure.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Avery Jarhman trolls thread blaming blacks for child abuse instead of addressing thread topics.


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## IM2 (Dec 10, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


Obama care helped tens of millions. Subsidies offset high premiums. Tens of millions did not pay a penalty and more people had healthcare coverage than ever before. Lives were saved as well.

Obama was one of the finest presidents in our history. Your post is bs. Since when have republicans been scared of being called racists?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 10, 2019)

007 said:


>



I sure am. "Black Power" is calling for people to unite for "social equality", and "White Power" is calling for people to unite in order to keep this country segregated. The Black Power movement was controversial because it was considered anti-white. However, Black Power acknowledged that some white people had helped African-Americans to secure the right to vote, organize, protest and hand out leaflets. Conversely, Black Power said was now time for black people to fight for themselves.

So you're making a false equivalence.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




You don't even give credit to those that died to free your slave ancestors.


So, you lie.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Avery Jarhman trolls thread blaming blacks for child abuse instead of addressing thread topics.



Hello, my friend. As usual youre lying. 

In my experience, a character flaw common to hateful* INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION and HATE* practicing PROBLACK citizens like yourself.



 

Peace.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



And the moderators never call him out for posting the same off topic drivel in every thread.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 11, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



He even asked me in comment No. 61 on a thread on racial issues involving political parties, whether I had ever been sexually assaulted. His cheese has definitely slipped off his cracker.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 11, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Of course not, because he is denigrating blacks. If he was talking about the higher rate if crimes against family by whites, he most certainly would be stopped.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 11, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol. That's a good one. I'm going to use that sometimes. Jarhman is most definitely 3 feet short of a yard.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 11, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I saw that. Asking someone a question like that in a forum like this is worse than creepy.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Very true.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




THey never call you libs out, for just crying "racist" all the time. 


So, they should never call ANYONE out, for just posting the same "off topic drivel".


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Explain, with specifics, what consists of "just crying "racist" all the time." Find posts of USMB members that just involve "crying racist." The rest of us were discussing some relationship between political parties having to do with racism. Then this bimbo Jarhman comes along and starts questioning me, personally, about whether I had been sexually assaulted and asserting that I, personally, was "not interested" in "PREVENTING GENERAL CHILD ABUSE (his caps).

Why question me, on a personal basis, about things that have absolutely nothing to do with the topic, and which I would not respond to, anyway? He went on with his personal rant against me in No. 63 and beyond. He's not only off topic, he's off his rocker.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



As usual, your illogical obsession with "libs" puts your ignorance on display.

There is hardly a day that goes by in this forum that wackadoodles like you don't whine about racism  and non existent "anti white" discrimination, so don't be hypocritical.

Someone polluting nearly every thread here with off topic input is not a "liberal or conservative" issue. It is about contributing RELATIVE feedback.

For someone who is supposedly an adult, you do not make much sense at all.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 12, 2019)

We wouldn't have to "cry racist" if there were no racists. We shall not be gaslighted by mental rejects such as you Correl.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 12, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



How is it impossible to be racist towards whites? Magic?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Start naming things whites are denied because they are white.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



A scapegoat for all of my personal problems.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



You've blamed us for 243 years. So that is a lie.

The laws and policies we talk about are a matter of public record. If whites like you want to whine, then you shouldn't do what you keep doing.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I did not state that it was "impossible". History proves that white people have been racist and bigoted towards other white people. 

So it is not impossible. What is your point?


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Two completely separate issues.


1. Liberals like yourself, constantly accusing people of being "Racist" for, ranging from no reason, to complete bullshit reasons.


2. People like me, who comment on actual real racism.


There is no conflict between the two points, and your pretense of confusion is not credible. 


You might be stupid. But you are not THAT stupid.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 12, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *We *wouldn't have to "cry racist" if there were no racists.



Hi, Im2. Specifically who is the 'WE" you are referring to?





Kingface - *Black People make excuses, Single mothers raising emotional boys, wanting stop & frisk* 


Peace.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 13, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am far from confused and the title of this very thread is yet another example of whiny, small minded cretins like you trying claim that you are "oppressed", and you are NOT.


 You're either too dense or  blind to recognize how  your own  incessant whining about being a "screwed over and discriminated against victimized white person", makes you look ridiculous.

And you do it so often that you are not considered to be any semblance of what  credible looks like.

As for your silly  obsession with so called "liberals like me", (which you do not even know for certain that I am) please feel free look like even more of an idiot by pointing out some actual examples where I have PERSONALLY called you or another whiny victim like yourself a racist or guilty of racism for no reason. You won't because you cannot.



This should be amusing. Even for the likes of YOU.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2019)

The anti white party having a debate with a majority white stage of candidates.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Yes, even today the tradition of whites discriminating against fellow whites is carried on by the democrat party in the US and by left wing politics globally. Although to be fair, a good number of those "whites" in leadership positions of pro-mass immigration groups and the media are Jews who do not consider themselves white and can always flee to Israel if living conditions in Europe and the USA gets to be unbearable.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 13, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Since when do jews not consider themselves white?I know quite a few who identify as white on the census.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Since forever. It's a religion but it's also an ethnicity. About half of the Jews living in Israel are secular.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 13, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I'm speaking of American born jews. What does Israel have to do with America?


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 13, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Israel has huge influence over US foreign policy and some say domestic policies as well. But yeah, you said it yourself. People are born Jewish. Anyone with Jewish roots is eligible for Israeli citizenship.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 14, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



And quite a few embrace it as a faith, not a culture. So precisely which jews do you believe are responsible for what you refer to as "anti white" discrimination?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Whites aren't discriminating against whites.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 14, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Why do you think that race, which is a purely social concept, matters to any degree? How is it that you having any knowledge of how people you don't know "consider themselves"?

That said, the only Jews I've known personally have all been "white." No wonder they "consider themselves" to be so. However, there are those who African descent who practice the Jewish faith, many of whom were flown to Israel and are Israeli citizens.

There is no racial discrimination by whites against other whites. It simply does not exist and there would be no motive for doing so, in any event.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 14, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Agreed. The "popular" argument is that Affirmstive Action marked the "beginning of widespread anti white discrimination", when in fact the representation  of the white population in colleges as well as the workforce have suffered minimally,, especially considering the beneficial impact of AA on white females and females in general  in the workforce. In spite of the insistence by some that there is widespread "discrimination" happening to white males in the workforce, they are roughly 30% of the population as a demographic, they still hold nearly 70% of managerial positions in the workforce.

The fact that it is the belief of so many that they and they alone "built this country", as evidenced even by this very thread, they did so while legally marginalizing and oppressing minorities and females.

Perhaps generation after generation of guranteed privilege now feels like it is slipping away after legislation to ensure fair hiring and admissions was passed.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



It's hilarious when white men (not all, just those into identity politics) complain that women and racial minorities are taking over our public institutions and private organizations when women and racial minorities gain participation that is nowhere near equal to their representation in the American population. Women, for instance, are one-half of the population, but when their participation in a particular organization even reaches 10% or below, these guys start screaming. One would think that institutions like the House and Senate would be somewhere around 50-50.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 14, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> So precisely which jews do you believe are responsible for what you refer to as "anti white" discrimination?




Too many to mention. The most influential intellectuals responsible for modern radical left politics (an existential threat to white, western society) are almost all Jews. Marx, for example. Campus sociology courses are almost entirely dominated by Marx inspired theories such as critical theory, intersectional feminism and the truly racist "whiteness studies". The thought leaders of these movements are overwhelmingly Jewish.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 14, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



There absolutely is a motive and that is to destroy capitalism by undermining western civilization and the white working class who have consistently failed to fulfill Marx's predictions.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 14, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > So precisely which jews do you believe are responsible for what you refer to as "anti white" discrimination?
> ...



So you are saying that non-Jewish folks are not productive? There are lots of people of other faiths who think, too. Christians. for instance, have a pretty good intellectual output as well, but the only people who get attention are dumb piss-pots like graham and falwell.

BTW: why does discussion of "intersectional feminism" bother you?


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 14, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Identity politics thrives on campuses. Women's studies celebrates women. Chicano studies celebrates chicanos, black studies celebrates blackness. Whiteness studies casts white people, particularly white men, as evil. The thought processes behind this racist hypocrisy is prevalent in media and politics. Nobody is allowed to say anything good about white people or our history and culture anymore. It's literally racist and we're apparently not supposed to speak out against it.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 14, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




No I didn't say that. Intersectional feminism is just another branch of Marxism and that's why it "bothers" me.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 14, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



So prepare a course in "white male studies," as if all the history that has been taught in schools historically has not been "white male studies." Were you even taught the history of how women, and women and men who were are not white achieved the vote to admit them to participation in the democratic republic, de facto as well as du jour? These studies simply fill in what was falsely admitted from the general study of history.

Your argument (is it an actual argument?) that intersectional feminism"  is a "branch of Marxism" is laughable, whatever your definition of marxism is. You are just being dismissive as a sign of your lack of courage to consider how people live and have lived different lives from your own. Real people. Your fellow humans. Why the cowardice?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Stop the fucking crying. Identity politics in this nation began here at minimum:

*On March 26, 1790, the United States of America decided who could be a citizen of this country for the first time.  This was a congressional decision named The Naturalization Act of 1790. The act states: “any alien, being a free white person,” could apply for citizenship, so long as he or she lived in the United States for at least two years, and in the state where the application was filed for at least a year. The new law also provided that “children of citizens of the United States that may be born … out of the limits of the United States shall be considered as natural born citizens.”*

Teaching the complete story of American history is not anti white. Your ass has been a proud white supremacist, bragging about how blacks need to change our culture, blaming jews for anything, you suck trumps dick because he promised you a wall to keep Hispanics out. That sounds good as air coming out of your mouth, but when the action it took to allow you to be "supreme" are recorded and documented they don't look so good. White men should not have done what they did. Nobody feels sorry for you. There is a constitution that supersedes the one white men got ratified in 1787. And in that constitution it is written that" what ye soweth, ye shall also reap."

There are no amendments to that constitution and today white men are reaping what they have sown. Shouldn't have done what you did and those like you will continue to cry until you stop doing what you do now. There is no such thing as anti white discrimination.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 14, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Sorry IM 2. The system will eventually collapse if this keeps up. There are to many ways for it not to. The increase of taxation will reach a point of so much pain people will refuse to pay or refuse to do anything. That one will happen if other ones do not.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 14, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*In 1989, Kimberlé Crenshaw coined the term "intersectionality" in a paper as a way to help explain the oppression of African-American women.

Crenshaw is one of the founders of the field of critical race theory. While at Harvard Law School, she was one of the founding organizers of the Critical Race Theory Workshop which originated the term.

In sociology and political philosophy, the term "Critical Theory" describes the Western Marxist philosophy of the Frankfurt School, which was developed in Germany in the 1930s*


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 14, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



What is bad about this theory and what is good? Women in all cultures have experiences that are different than those of men. Why not talk about it? For example, a reporter got her butt attacked while she was on the air. We live in a society in which we are not supposed to touch people on certain areas of their bodies, as we have all been told time after time, yet this guy apparently thought that his action was somehow acceptable. What went wrong?


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 14, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



There is no good. Everything about it is bad. Marxism is a destructive philosophy predicated on envy and spite. Intersectional feminism is just a different spin on Marx's class struggle except the proletariat vs bourgeoisie replaced with men vs women. 

A woman got smacked on the butt, is that really the worst thing that could possibly happen? In countries free of the influence of the "white male patriarchy", women are subjected to much worse treatment and nobody ever apologizes for it.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





1. Anti-white discrimination and racism is rife though out our society. Discussing it, and bringing it and it's practices and those that support it, under the harsh light of Truth, is the Right Thing to Do. Your denial of this, is just you being a racist asshole.

1b. Your inability to distinguish between me discussing injustice against white people and me discussing any personal issues, which I almost never do, is just you being either stupid, or a dishonest asshole. Either way, fuck you.



2. I'm comfortable with my assumption of you being a standard lefty. You have not shown any serious individual thought on this site, that I have noted, so until you do, I'll stick with that. IF you ever do, I will try to acknowledge it, as far as it deserves, and remember it as long as possible, as you go back to your standard conformity.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Says the man ignoring Supreme Court cases, and documented academic studies.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Well, first of all, I did not say "countless" so, learn what quotation marks mean, you dumb fucker, and second of all, I have posted them in the past, and you leftards just spout shit in response, so, "goggle it".


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How predictable. You did not post a single example of me, regularly referring to you and your wack job ilk as "racist". And didn't because you cannot. 

My "denial" of your "opinion" has nothing to with being racist, it is me expecting your lazy ass to support what you allege....interesting how you could be dumb enough to confuse the two. 

It is also interesting that you accuse who you deem as "libs" of engaging in the same  tactics that you frequently just engaged in. 

Hypocrite. 

You have not proven....as expected, that society is "rife" with anti white discrimination, and you cannot, because it is not true.

Your insisting that it does, lends no truth to it being so. You are no different than a typical 5 year old, who is afraid of sleeping with the lights off out of fear of a "boogeyman" who is a figment of your overactive imagination. Childish to the extreme.

As far as what YOU believe my political beliefs are,  they are simple. I am not  in agreement with an alt right loon like you, who labels everyone based on little or no information. And THAT makes me a lot more normal than some nut like you. And in the end, whatever my beliefs happen to be, they are none of your business.

It doesn't make me a "lib", it makes me objectionable to political beliefs being used to categorize anyone who disagrees with me.....like you do.


 So rest comfortably in your abject ignorance. And before, I forget, FUCK YOU, and the broken soapbox that you moralize from.

Dumbass hypocrite.


Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You are the one alleging "widespread, rampant" anti white discrimination, dumbass, so my use of the word "countless" is a non factor, and you are just diverting and deflecting to take the spotlight off of your own chicken little bullshit. If what you allege was factual, there would be anarchy in the streets.

Post something to support your belief of this or STFU. The ball is in your court. And in spite of your delusions, NO.

You have not EVER posted anything that lends credibility to your belief.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 15, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > So precisely which jews do you believe are responsible for what you refer to as "anti white" discrimination?
> ...



"Too many to mention"? No one is asking for a complete history. One or two examples would suffice.


----------



## Correll (Dec 15, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Here is one Supreme Court case, one that reveals widespread and rampant anti-white discrimination.


Ricci v. DeStefano - Wikipedia



"Twenty city firefighters at the New Haven Fire Department,[1] nineteen white and one Hispanic, claimed discrimination under Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 after they had passed the test for promotions to management positions and the city declined to promote them. New Haven officials invalidated the test results because none of the black firefighters who took it scored high enough to be considered for the positions.

City officials said that they feared a lawsuit over the test's disproportionate exclusion of certain racial groups from promotion under "disparate impact" head of liability.[2][3]

The Supreme Court held 5–4 that New Haven's decision to ignore the test results violated Title VII because the city did not have a "strong basis in evidence" that it would have subjected itself to disparate impact liability if it had promoted the white and Hispanic firefighters instead of the black firefighters. Because the plaintiffs won under their Title VII claim, the Court did not consider the plaintiffs' argument that New Haven violated the constitutional right to equal protection."




Now, that I posted proof, now you can dismiss it, and spout some shit reasons.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 15, 2019)

We're making it up it doesnt exist wha wha wha wha 

Remember children never judge a person by the color of thier skin until you find out where your number is 

intersectionalityscore.com

What's your score

I've been advised by my caring betters ...that I need to give give give more to the less fortunate...

Your intersectionality score: 11
You are more privileged than 90% of others.
Please give more to those less fortunate.

"_I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the *content of their character.*_"

- Rev. Martin Luther King Jr.

“The best way to stop discrimination on the basis of race is to stop discriminating on the basis of race.”

–John Roberts

“Hating people because of their color is wrong and it doesn’t matter which color does the hating. It’s just wrong.”

–Muhammad Ali


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 15, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Noel Ignatiev, scholar who called for abolishing whiteness, dies at 78


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 15, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




I could probably drown the thread with examples  ...from gov establishment.. to education to the brainwashed retard on the street

*Rashida Tlaib Denounces Black Supremacist Killers as White Supremacists*
Sometimes black people really are excluded. Remember the Black Hebrew Israelites who spewed abuse at the Covington Catholic kids after social justice thug Nathan Philips bullied them? The media establishment exsected them from the event, so that most people probably don’t know they were there. The same thing nearly happened to them again — even though in the recent Jersey City Shootout, they are the main characters.

Some media reports have referred to the Jersey City shooters vaguely as racists, anti-Semites, domestic terrorists, etc, barely mentioning the black militant angle, as if to leave the impression that the maniacs who killed four people were white supremacists. Actually, they were black supremacists, as even the SPLC concedes.

Eager to believe, Islamoleftist congresscritter Rashida Tlaib was easily misled:





 


But self hating bent over nazi leftwing racist violent pieces of excrement are usually not worth the effort


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> We're making it up it doesnt exist wha wha wha wha
> 
> Remember children never judge a person by the color of thier skin until you find out where your number is
> 
> ...



The start considering content of character instead of discriminating against people because their name sounds black.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2019)

243 years of white racism (1776-2019), renders your opinion to a bunch of meritless crap.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 15, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The Anti-White Party
> William S. Lind
> Dec 02,2019
> 
> ...



As a white male who is part of the Democratic Party.......I am sorry that your life is so empty that you feel a need to blame others for your failures.  

What a snowflake.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 15, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 243 years of white racism (1776-2019), renders your opinion to a bunch of meritless crap.



2 wrongs make a right 

That's savage and very uncivilized...since you're an establishment leech looks like you'll have to line us wrong thinkers up against the wall....


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 15, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > The Anti-White Party
> ...



Not according to intersectionalityscore.com


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 15, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...





Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No I am not dismissing it all.....ASSHOLE.

What does the current personnel landscape of the SAME fire department look like today versus 11 YEARS AGO?.

1. Newsflash. They won a 2 million dollar lawsuit in that case, and as of today, the same department is still lacking in diversity pertaining to females and minorities.

Trial by Fire


2. New Haven boasts a population of a whopping 130, 000 people.

That's a very small place and hardly representative of "widespread anti white discrimination".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 15, 2019)

IM2 said:


> There is no anti white party. And what you racists don't get is that loving your race is not the problem. It is when you exclude other races that it becomes a problem. And that what you racists want to do.



The Communist party is mildly anti-white. It has a faction with scum like you who are racists piles of shit that promote hatred. That corrupts the party, but mostly the party is about ending America.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 15, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no anti white party. And what you racists don't get is that loving your race is not the problem. It is when you exclude other races that it becomes a problem. And that what you racists want to do.
> ...



...by ending whites.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 15, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Ok. L will read a few excerpts from his book to determine how his belief system has been a catalyst for the discrimination that you're referring to in THIS COUNTRY.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 15, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If whites oppose capitalism, christianity and basic liberty, the Communists are fine with them. Ultimately  the Communists want, well, Communism....


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



It's sad how childish these racists are. 1 case they show means racism against whites is a widespread problem that must be immediately ended, but 50 cases by blacks doesn't represent a problem since 330 million people live here.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


White racism is fascism. That's what you support.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 15, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



White power!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Nobody is talking about ending whites. And don't try using that ending whiteness line as an example. When they talk about ending whiteness they are talking about ending an attitude of racial superiority based on them being white. You racists have disingenuously taken this out of context in order to create a fake white victimhood.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Nah. It's 10 percent.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Professor of Chicano studies writes:
Why 'White Genocide' is Key to the Earth's Survival: White Genocide From Baldwin to Ciccariello-Maher - CounterPunch.org


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 16, 2019)

Medieval Anglo-saxon historical society is too white, says brown woman elected president of the scholarly group:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/educ...ing-apart-prestigious-medieval-studies-group/


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



There is nowhere in the link that you posted that anyone advocates a violent end to the white population. Did you read the article?


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Do you think a white man could get away with writing an article with the headline "black genocide will save the world"...?


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 16, 2019)

Rewrite ancient european history to prevent white people from taking pride in it:

White Supremacists Have Weaponized an Imaginary Viking Past. It's Time to Reclaim the Real History

The Middle Ages Have Been Misused by the Far Right. Here’s Why It’s So Important to Get Medieval History Right


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 16, 2019)

Anti-racism event hosted by Edinburgh University bans white people from asking questions


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 16, 2019)

https://nypost.com/2019/09/20/de-blasio-escalates-his-culture-war/


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 16, 2019)

Anti white racism is completely made up 

Wisconsin College Dems leader: ‘I f---ing hate white men’
Wisconsin College Dems leader: ‘I f---ing hate white men’


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 16, 2019)

Professors: It’s Not Okay To Be White | Weasel Zippers


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 16, 2019)

Murders of white farmers spark protests in South Africa

CBS News Acknowledges South Africans Protesting the Pandemic Murder of White Farmers


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 16, 2019)

Halifax music festival apologizes for ‘overt racism’ after volunteer refuses to give spot near stage to women of colour


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 16, 2019)

The New York Times Shouldn't Fire Sarah Jeong for Racist Tweets About White People


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 16, 2019)

Higher Ed’s Latest Taboo Is ‘Bourgeois Norms’


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, All White People Raised in America are Racist.
Joseph Harker: Of course all white people are racist
We’re all racist. But racism by white people matters more | Mona Chalabi


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Probably so. But, there is no need to "write any articles", Those are only words, that metaphorically characterizes a "system" and the history that has made it what it is.

 The black population as history has proven, has been subjected to a predominately white justice system, political system, system of oppression, and the establishment of norms that that had a tangible and direct effect of marginalization are ACTIONS.....not words.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 16, 2019)

Opinion | Can My Children Be Friends With White People?


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



White college kids can't even say "it's ok to be white" without getting expelled and you think our "white supremacist system" would let anyone get away with writing an article promoting black genocide "metaphorically"...?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Who exactly has been expelled, arrested or fined for this statement?

Again, actions versus words.. Most black people from my generation are immune to words, because enough were heard and were publically endorsed by law.


But, witnessed ACTIONS  made the possibility of genocide, look very real.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Who exactly has been expelled, arrested or fined for this statement?

This kid

Law school student interrogated by FBI, expelled over ‘It’s Okay to be White’ flyers


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 16, 2019)

Black Lives Matter Toronto Cofounder Yusra Khogali Explains Why Whites Are Subhuman
Black Lives Matter co-founder appears to label white people ‘defects’

DNC Chair Candidates Bash White People in Racially-Charged Forum


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 16, 2019)

Whoever says that America is not a racist nation doesn’t realize that children are denied an opportunity to get an education on account of their race. Really, its true if you're a white kid in 21st century America


White Huntsville students can't transfer from failing schools


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 16, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



According to this link,  he was already under suspension when the fliers were discovered. The terms of his suspension mandated that he not be present on campus. 

He violated those terms and was expelled. It was his own fault. He is not a. victim


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Do you know why he was originally suspended? 

Because of his dating preferences on Tinder.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 243 years of white racism (1776-2019), renders your opinion to a bunch of meritless crap.
> ...


What is savage and very uncivilized is your refusal to take responsibility for the first wrong by your personally continuing that wrong. There have not been 2 wrongs committed and I don't have to line anyone up. This will end or America will die. The law has been written on this and the penalties are presented in very clear and understandable terms. And I am not talking about man's constitution. The lord created a constitution that is the true supreme law.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...




I don't know or really care. The fact is that he violated his probation.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



*White genocide would not only be good, it is necessary and even unavoidable; that is, if we are interested in the survival of the planet, humanity, and all life forms – though to be clear the phrase ‘white genocide’ is a bit of a misnomer.  Perhaps most accurate would be the concept of collective mass “white” ontological suicide or more simply put: the end of white supremacy. To clarify, a 140-character tweet cannot do justice to a necessary and timely analysis, so my intent is to do so here….  “White genocide” has little to do with violence or the physical death of actual living “white” people – or as renowned poet James Baldwin preferred to call them since 1979: “people who think they’re white” – but rather with the collective disinvestment amongst “people who think they’re white” from all forms of racial thinking and their own holding on to the benefits accrued directly and indirectly through a persistent global structure of white supremacy over the last 500 years.*

Why 'White Genocide' is Key to the Earth's Survival: White Genocide From Baldwin to Ciccariello-Maher - CounterPunch.org

This is the first paragraph in your article. So like I said:

*When they talk about ending whiteness they are talking about ending an attitude of racial superiority based on them being white.*


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




He never should have been suspended in the first place because of his preferences in women.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Well. He WAS. And he violated the terms of that suspension. Which is why he was expelled. Apparantly he has poor judgement.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



If blacks had started a belief in their racial superiority then decide that because they were superior they had the right to invade and colonize every continent on earth by using racially oppressive fascist systems and continued doing it today, a white man could get away with it.

Now go back and read the article.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Him posting  white supremacist flyers on campus means he should have been suspended.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Whoever says that America is not a racist nation doesn’t realize that children are denied an opportunity to get an education on account of their race. Really, its true if you're a white kid in 21st century America
> 
> 
> White Huntsville students can't transfer from failing schools



*"Only students whose race is in the majority can be considered for a majority-to-minority transfer."*

Whites are not being discriminated against. White students can transfer from any school where they are a majority


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Black Lives Matter Toronto Cofounder Yusra Khogali Explains Why Whites Are Subhuman
> Black Lives Matter co-founder appears to label white people ‘defects’
> 
> DNC Chair Candidates Bash White People in Racially-Charged Forum


Your first article is about a co-founder of a BLM Canadian chapter.

This is part of your second article which was written in 2017 before Charlottesville proved they had a point.

*Candidates aspiring to take over as chairman of the Democratic National Committee met Monday night to discuss what went wrong in 2016 and how to get the party back on track.

Early into the event the candidates gravitated toward a particular scapegoat for the party’s poor showing in November: Political consultancies owned by white people.

“We have to stop, particularly with the consultants,” **said the chairman of the South Carolina Democratic Party**, Jaime Harrison. “You cannot come to the DNC and get a contract and the only minority face you have is the person answering the phone.” 

Minority consultants “need to get the same resources that the white consultants have gotten,” **said a Fox News analyst and candidate for the chairmanship, Jehmu Greene**. "The DNC did a piss poor, pathetic job" attracting minorities, she said.

Democrats must provide “training” that focuses in part on teaching Americans “how to be sensitive and how to shut their mouths if they are white,” **urged the executive director of Idaho’s Democratic Party, Sally Boynton Brown**, who is white. 

The event’s moderator, MSNBC’s Joy Ann Reid, asked the candidates how the party should handle the Black Lives Now movement. 

The candidates uniformly emphasized that the party must embrace the activists unreservedly. 

“It makes me sad that we’re even having that conversation and that tells me that white leaders in our party have failed,” Brown said. “I’m a white woman, I don’t get it. … My job is to listen and be a voice and shut other white people down when they want to interrupt.”*

DNC Chair Candidates Bash White People in Racially-Charged Forum

A disingenuous article. But that's all you got.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


A view that all the races and cultures are just flowers of the earth and peace loving harmonic beings except the dreaded whites is a fallacy. I believe that if a genocide is ever attempted on those who have WMD's, they will take everyone else with them. So even a tiny nation like Israel who has WMD's will take out the whole middle east if attacked by another nation there. I would expect nothing less of Europe and the United States. The human ego won't allow its demise.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Nobody believes that. But when you can show me  that other races subjugated the entire planet by use of military force, genocide, colonization, slavery, etc., then you can make your comments with the force of supporting fact. There is no white genocide and  what's being referred to as white genocide is the wish to end white supremacy.


----------



## Correll (Dec 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





1. The reasons the city government gave for their actions, are universal in our society, supporting my "widespread anti-white discrimination" claim.

2. What does it matter what the current personnel landscape today is?


----------



## Correll (Dec 16, 2019)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




I stopped reading there. YOu are a buffoon.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You and I used to be on the same side of nearly every argument, because I truly will not tolerate racism.

Now you and I are on the opposite side of nearly every argument, because I truly will not tolerate racism.

When racism was against blacks, you abhorred it, Now that racism is against whites, you embrace it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I read "the reasons". If numerous scenarios as this isolated case were occurring regularly on a national basis, that would be different, but that is not happening. And the landscape TODAY has plenty to do with it.

If the same scenario continued to replay itself, that would obviously mean that no progress was made towards abating what you believe is "widespead discrimination".

From all indications it was at worst, a one off situation where the parties alleging discrimination were compensated.

If you want to choose ANY profession or classroom  in America, currently white males typically meet or exceed what their population share as a demographic is.

And since you used ONE case in ONE fire department from 11 years ago, let's look at ALL of them.

Nationally on the average, 96% of U.S. career firefighters are men, and 82% are white.

That is just one profession. Feel free to choose another, the statistics will likely be similar.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



When I see compelling evidence that there is "widespread anti white discrimination," I will be the first to acknowledge. As of now, there is no such evidence, as far as what is required to live at an acceptable standard in this country.

It is not visible in the public or private job sector, the judicial system, nor anywhere else.

And far as my so called  "tolerance of racism", I have personally seen ACTUAL violent racism towards black citizens, including my own parents for peacefully demonstrating for basic rights of citizenship.

Water hoses, rabid feral cops, attack dogs, refusal of service in public establishments...etc.

I have never witnessed any white people in America under the same type of attack. If I did,  I would certainly be against it.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 17, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...






impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




I told ya left wing nazi morons are a total waste of any effort .

*Nazi protests* :
You guys are making it up it's a conspiracy....the left doesnt radiate  anti white propaganda....give me just one or two examples ....blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah drone on and on blah blah

*Patriots* :
Ok heres 20 assorted ...from government to academia to the man on the street (mostly over weight angwyleft wing whites wimmens on the street)

*Left wing Nazi retard responds :*

well blah blah blah blah blah more mindless droning blah blah blah who got expelled from school for hanging it's ok to be white signs ?

*Patriots ":*
well this kid here 
"The Culprit " A young man has committed no crime and has done absolutely nothing wrong that was even worth a second of consideration......in a sane world

Honk

*Left wing nazi snapper head*:

But but bububububu but he was already on double secret probation for writing I dont wanna date any whites wimmenz that dated black guys! S o hes guilty of a" crime " in my empty little brainwashed mongoloid head.

The culprit dindunuffin

And now hes back to it doesnt really exist at all .....gee I never saw that coming

Left wing nazi morons forever running in circles...they do it on just about every issue they have a hard time rationalizing or justifying...one of the reasons they mindlessly drone on and on and on and on and on


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 17, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> [
> 
> When I see compelling evidence that there is "widespread anti white discrimination," I will be the first to acknowledge. As of now, there is no such evidence, as far as what is required to live at an acceptable standard in this country.
> 
> ...



Not visible in the public job sector? Whitey need not apply is the watchword for civil service jobs and has been for decades.

{Though 10 percent of the U.S. civilian labor force, African-Americans are 18 percent of U.S. government workers. They are 25 percent of the employees at Treasury and Veterans Affairs, 31 percent of the State Department, 37 percent of Department of Education employees and 38 percent of Housing and Urban Development. They are 42 percent of the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission and Pension Benefit Guaranty Corp., 55 percent of the employees at the Government Printing Office and 82 percent at the Court Services and Offender Supervision Agency.}

Black America vs. Obama?

As for violence against blacks, I've seen old films from the 40's and 50's, never anything in real life. Violence I've seen up close and personal is the Los Angeles riots, black on white violence, I was at Telegraph and Florence when it broke loose. That's about 10 miles east of Normandie in Santa Fe Springs. Blacks were cruising Florence looking for white victims, I had a gun pointed at my head from a car that pulled along to the left. I slammed the brakes on and went down a side street and kept to side streets until I got into Whittier, LAPD under Daryl Gates said "let it burn," luckily Whittier took a different approach. So I got out alive and learned to carry a gun.

Since then I've seen Ferguson and Black Lives Matter. *In every single case, the violence was black on white. I have never met a Klansman in my 60 years on this earth, not even one.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



In low level government positions some blacks have made gains in jobs that pay  less than average compared to the private sector, and though white males are 31% of the population in America, they still hold over 70% of managerial positions. And hold the majority of supervisory positions in the fields that you mentioned.


As far as violence against blacks, if you were around in the 1960's there are plenty of archived videos that be as accessed from that era, that shows what I am talking about. In fact, here is one:

Bloody Sunday: A flashback of the landmark Selma to Montgomery marches


As far as "Klansmen", go they have reinvented themselves and rebranded themselves to appear to be different. The internet is their most effective to marketing their facade.

In my 60+ years I have encountered KKK members Neo Nazi's and Skinheads up until as recently as the 90's. 

And there certainly enough examples  in this forum alone to prove that those kind beliefs are far from being obsolete.

Your life experience has obviously been different than mine.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 17, 2019)

Uh boy


----------



## IM2 (Dec 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Since then I've seen Ferguson and Black Lives Matter. *In every single case, the violence was black on white. I have never met a Klansman in my 60 years on this earth, not even one.



Ferguson happened because a violent act by a white cop against an unarmed black man that caused his death. BLM have had all kinds of non violent rallies. Every year when hate crimes that are reported by the FBI in the UCR and have been tabulated by racial bias, blacks are always the majority of those attacked and the attackers are white.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 17, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I've met some genuine racists on this board, ShitsHisSpeedos, Asslips, IM2, and I call them all out, white, black or other. But none of them were or are Klansmen, just loudmouths on the internet.


----------



## Correll (Dec 18, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





What do you think the reason is, that most professions or firefighting departments are mostly white?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What do you think? And in light of your question, why would you allege that "the country in rife with anti white discrimination", based on the employment numbers?


----------



## Correll (Dec 19, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





1. I think the low numbers are a result of poor education outcome, which we know is primarily driven by parent involvement, and likely a direct result of the high rate of illegitimacy in the black community.


2. I ask you again, what do you think the reason is?


3. Because unequal outcome does not prove that there is not countervailing  discrimination. Discrimination that is still a valid issue to be fought against.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Whatever.


----------



## Correll (Dec 19, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Admit it. YOu see unequal outcome and assume discrimination.


THus proving that the city was right in that they needed to discriminate against white people, to avoid being sued and punished by the government.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What I admit is that I've heard that kind of logic from people like you for decades.

That "there is no way that the residual effect of generations of preferential treatment for the majority is a factor......."because that's just the way it is", or like you just did, imply in an obvious, thinly veiled manner, that "the minority is inferior to the majority, without exception".

But when steps were taken to acknowledge that there actually was a problem, and to LEGALLY ensure that there was a STARTING POINT  for fairness for all, suddenly  it became "reverse discrimination"....in spite of the fact that in nearly EVERY measurable category, the majority has been affected by a very small percentage.


There is no  proof that unequal outcomes are not a result of some cases of unfair, preferential and biased and discriminatory hiring practices.

Through hisitory they were certainly as much a factor as any other variable..

That was the norm in this country, until  just a little over 55 years ago, and even then, there were no sweeping overnight changes that took effect.

I am old enough to remember what happened, what changed, and what stayed the same.

ONE group of  20 fire fighters filing a lawsuit 11 years ago over an isolated case in a town with a population of 130,000, does not equal "widespread anti white discrimination"......especially when the racial make up of the same department has not changed much at all.

Period.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 19, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I'm not a racist but you are. You call me a racist for pointing out white racism in the race/racism section of a discussion forum. You're a joke.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What you think is garbage son.

The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. There is plenty of evidence supporting my comment and the ignorant stereotypes you used in your post are not evidence of anything but a belief of a dumb ass white racist on the internet. We can use the same anecdotal evidence to destroy your argument and I will blast your first point to make an example out of you.

*" 1. I think the low numbers are a result of poor education outcome, which we know is primarily driven by parent involvement, and likely a direct result of the high rate of illegitimacy in the black community."
*
Barack Obama Jr., 44th president of the United States. Single parent home. Graduated with honors from Harvard. Becomes President of the United States. I think that's a little bit higher than a firefighter son. So again let me say, you think like Nelly. Nelly thought shit was jelly.


----------



## Correll (Dec 19, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





The example cited was a city doing the normal "starting point for fairness" civil rights equal outcome shit, that is the norm in our society.


You constantly cite unequal outcome as though it indicates racial discrimination against blacks. 


That viewpoint, which is the basis of national law and policy, requires thus, anti-White discrimination to even try to get equal outcomes, given the various problems causing black under performing. 


Thus, it, does equal widespread anti-white discrimination.


----------



## Correll (Dec 19, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




White racism did not cause the shitty black test scores.


What you think is garbage.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 19, 2019)

"The [armed] services must redouble their efforts to improve diversity among the officer corps" - Rep. Trent Kelly, MISSISSIPPI REPUBLICAN. 

 IT'S INVASION OF THE PC BODY SNATCHERS!!!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 19, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It equals no such thing. What you are describing was an isolated case and is not, and has not occurred nationwide, on a regular basis over a prolonged period of time.

 At best, to insist that society is"rife" with cases like that one incident  is an alarmist observation that borders on intentional hysteria.

As far as unequal outcomes, history proves that systemic racism and preferential treatment of the majority have been present in society since America was founded to varying degrees, which is precisely why legislation was passed to ensure fairness by hiring managers.


End results and outcomes are normally a barometer for measuring the effects of most situations in society.

Since when were they not?

Denial of that fact is an attempt to deny factual history, and attempting to portray the white population as perpetual "victims" based on assumptions from one case, from 11 years  ago is not even logical.

That aside, I am not going to waste anymore time going back and forth with you in a repetitive, circular argument to satisfy your need to find victimhood.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 19, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You are probably the most racist poster on left on USMB. ShitsHisSpeedos thought that his bigotry against blacks was fine because blacks were inferior in his view. You think your vile bigotry against whites is fine because you think whites are inferior.

No difference between the two of you, and you're both scumbags.


----------



## Correll (Dec 20, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




The stated and very reasonable motives expressed by the city, which you have and ARE validating with your argument, 


are universal in our society. Thus it is not an isolated case, but an excellent example of an universal issue.




> ..
> As far as unequal outcomes, history proves that systemic racism and preferential treatment of the majority have been present in society since America was founded to varying degrees, which is precisely why legislation was passed to ensure fairness by hiring managers.



Yep, that was the intent. Gee a government program might have not had the effect it was intended. What a shock.

But it is worth noting that the period of time you are talking about, has been the last 50 years, with bi-partisan support. 

ie to be really clear, in a nation that you are smearing as racist, white people of both parties have supported policies and laws and candidates with the intent of ensuring fairness by hiring managers. Let us keep that in mind, as you continue to smear white people in the rest of this post/thread.




> End results and outcomes are normally a barometer for measuring the effects of most situations in society.
> 
> Since when were they not?




Since always, when you assume one factor as a cause.

Seriously. That you need that explained, is a little shocking. 




> Denial of that fact is an attempt to deny factual history, and attempting to portray the white population as perpetual "victims" based on assumptions from one case, from 11 years  ago is not even logical.




YOu asked for an example, and I gave you one. NOw you are dismissing it, for no good reason. I can give you wider studies showing the same discrimination in a different setting, but you would just move on to your next dismissal.

This is you. YOu are Wally, to be clear.










> That aside, I am not going to waste anymore time going back and forth with you in a repetitive, circular argument to satisfy your need to find victimhood.



This is not about my need for victimhood, but my demand for equal treatment. YOu are  a bigot and a supporter of discrimination and injustice. 

I or someone like me, will be in your face, for the rest of your life. And the lives of your children.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 20, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



ROFLMAO! Now that was funny. Even for you.

That was the same common denominator of steps that you typically follow in most of what you post.

You were asked for an example of WIDESPREAD "anti white discrimination".

What you posted was a single case of that was brought before the court and settled. I did not "dismiss" the case, I clearly stated that it does not validate the widespread, discrimination that you claim exists.

There are no statistics or measurements of the results of the type widespread discrimination that you claim exists

As far as me "smearing the country, and white people",  you are now just flat out lying. I did no such thing. I disagree with YOU. AND YOU do not represent ALL white people

In fact, YOU are the one who made the first blanket statement regarding black people being "poor parents".

If anyone here is a bigot, you are.

As far as "equal treatment", what specifically is inhibiting you from equal treatment? If you are truly being treated unequally, use the judicial and political system. That is what people who ACTUALLY are typically do.

As far as your cartoon, simple minded. But a good one. It was a perfect mirror image of you.

"Because YOU say so, it must be true"

I am a firm believer in justice for all. Especially those who are truly being denied it. I have living relatives that endured and survived,  and fought back against  the type of  injustice that would likely drive "someone like you" to committ suicide, so save that bullshit. I know what REAL injustice is.

If "someone like you" will "be in MY face for the rest of my life", fine.

I will in return, hold up a mirror in front of them.

As far as my children, since you dared to mention them, "someone like you", probably will at some point, be serving them.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 20, 2019)

I told you guys you're wasting your time ....but hey let him keep running in circles


----------



## Correll (Dec 21, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





The example cited was a peak behind the current at what the national laws on Affirmative Action and discrimination and programs for equality and diversity actually DO.


There is nothing in the example that is not a factor in EVERY hiring and promotion decision in this country.


That is the point. I know you are tying to ignore it. And you are failing. On some level, you get it, but you can't admit it. 


Because you put the interests of your people ahead of fairness or truth.


And you don't care about the interests of my people, even though we have been sacrificing for yours, for generations. 




And, really, stop pretending that this is a personal matter with me, about my treatment. This is about the injustice being put upon whites and white males. Your constant attempt to make it personal, is just you being an ass.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 21, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The example was an isolated case that was satisfied in favor of the plaintiffs, and this type of case is not representative of what is happening in the entire country. 

You are an intentional alarmist, who is seeking a platform as part of a persecuted and in some cases privileged majority, which is fucking ridiculous.

If this is something that is a "factor in every hiring decision everywhere",  then you should be grateful, as white males who are 31% of the population as a demographic are OVERREPRESENTED in management positions in the workforce holding approximately 70% of those jobs.

As far as what MY "interests" are, they begin and end with MY family, and if that offends you or anyone else,  that's your problem......but here is a surprise for you, there ARE white people in MY family.

My "sacrifices" are for family only, and I do not owe any gratitude to "your people" or anyone else for anything. No one has sacrificed for me in my lifetime except my parents and the brave people that survived through the era of GENUINE discrimination.

You are really off the rails if you actually believe that "your people" have been sacrificing for my people for generations....SMGDH.

That is the kind of ignorant, arrogant statement that is so typical for "those like you".



You surely don't want to add hypocrite to being a liar as well, do you?

You've gone on record on a number of occasions stating that you put the interests of "your people first" and you sure as hell have no concern for anyone outside of that circle, so why should ANYONE have even a shred of empathy for the likes of you?

As far as me being personal or being an "ass"  toward you as you claim, I respond in the same manner to others exactly the way that they address me.

Frankly, you have a history in this forum of being a condescending asshole, then will try to become offended when you are addressed in the same manner.

See how that works?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I have said nothing racist. I have used countless studies done by whites to support my opinion and I have continually stated that all whites aren't racist. Your butthurt because I can show and prove what you racist believe is bullshit is not my problem. Use this every 8 hours and you won't hurt so much:





​If that doesn't help fill out this form:






This is the short form, if your problem isn't covered go to www.iambutthurt.com and get the long form.


----------



## Correll (Dec 21, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




What do you base that conclusion on? 





> You are an intentional alarmist, who is seeking a platform as part of a persecuted and in some cases privileged majority, which is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> If this is something that is a "factor in every hiring decision everywhere",  then you should be grateful, as white males who are 31% of the population as a demographic are OVERREPRESENTED in management positions in the workforce holding approximately 70% of those jobs.




Completely reasonable that whites as a whole would be over represented in "management positions" while other individual whites are facing serious discrimination. 

YOur denial is unsupported, and really, quite silly.





> As far as what MY "interests" are, they begin and end with MY family, and if that offends you or anyone else,  that's your problem......but here is a surprise for you, there ARE white people in MY family.



Then you should have more consideration for them.





> My "sacrifices" are for family only, and I do not owe any gratitude to "your people" or anyone else for anything. No one has sacrificed for me in my lifetime except my parents and the brave people that survived through the era of GENUINE discrimination.




Sure we have. We support policies designed to discriminate against us in your favor.




> You are really off the rails if you actually believe that "your people" have been sacrificing for my people for generations....SMGDH.
> 
> That is the kind of ignorant, arrogant statement that is so typical for "those like you".




Thank you for dismissing the sacrifices of generations of white people. 






> You surely don't want to add hypocrite to being a liar as well, do you?
> 
> You've gone on record on a number of occasions stating that you put the interests of "your people first" and you sure as hell have no concern for anyone outside of that circle, so why should ANYONE have even a shred of empathy for the likes of you?




Wanting equal treatment for my people, and/or wanting their interests served by national policy, 


does not mean that I "have no concern for anyone outside of that circle".  





> As far as me being personal or being an "ass"  toward you as you claim, I respond in the same manner to others exactly the way that they address me.
> 
> Frankly, you have a history in this forum of being a condescending asshole, then will try to become offended when you are addressed in the same manner.
> 
> See how that works?





Something I've noted with lefties, is that they are so used to just saying the most vile and hateful slurs against good people for no reason, that they often don't even realize they are doing it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 22, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Then YOU must be a "closet lefty"..That silly comment aside, actually I have had consideration for the white in laws that I have. One of them, I gave money to for a down payment on their first home,
the other lived in my home her entire last year in college.

As far as the "sacrifices" that you claim have been made by your people "for generations". You are obviously confusing equal treatment for all with making a sacrifice. It has been said that after generations of preferential treatment, equality feels like oppression.

Why is it "perfectly reasonable" for whites male to be overrepresented in management positions? 
White females are graduating from college at a higher rate than them and are also a larger share of the population. White males are far more likely to be displaced by white females than any other demographic, and it actually makes sense.

The "individual whites" that you are referencing may not be experiencing discrimination. Maybe they are just not as qualified as the rest of potential candidates seeking opportunity.

You can try to push this "anti white discrimination" narrative as much as you wish, but facts and history make the attempt look more absurd with every post that you put up to support it.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 22, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



JUst a word of advice if you're going to live in denial on my thread

When referring to Black people the b in black always gets capitalized
When referring to White people the w in white is always lowercase

The Seattle times diversity task force said ya have to because you're a bunch of useful idiots


----------



## IM2 (Dec 22, 2019)

Let's talk about denial.

*'Reverse Racism' Is A Giant Lie – Here's Why*


This isn't about capital letters.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 22, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What is your point? Speaking for myself, I always follow the rules of punctuation. Whoever or whatever is referenced first at the start of a sentence is always capitalized. 

Who really cares one way or another?

That is petty at best.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 22, 2019)

_“Aggrieved whiteness is a white identity politics aimed at maintaining white socio-political hegemony through challenging efforts to combat actual material racial inequality, while supporting heavily racialized investments in policing, prisons, and the military, and positing a narrative of antiwhite racial oppression loosely rooted in an assortment of racialized threats.”_

*Mike King*

*Aggrieved whiteness* is most definitively a trait shown mainly by conservative white men. They have problems reconciling how people are holding them accountable for the creation and maintenance of a system here in America and most of the world that has benefitted many of them by the exploitation of others.


----------



## Correll (Dec 23, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




1. Well, technically, giving up discrimination in your favor, IS a sacrifice, BUT, that is not the sacrifice I was referring to, nor complaining about. If that was the extent of it, I would be fully supportive of that. 


2. The various laws and programs designed to help minorities, do so at the expense of whites. When there are a limited number of jobs or promotions or resources, that is just the nature of math. YOu can't give something to someone, without it not being available to others.


3. It is reasonable for white males to be over represented because of the failures and choices of individuals of other groups. YOu mention white females. Most white females don't want to spend the inordinate amount of time at work, required to rise to management, they would rather spend more time with their family. To be clear about my view on that, they are generally absolutely right in making that choice, and upper management is generally unreasonable in their expectations. But you see the point.


4. Any white not hired because they are not qualified is not who I am referring to, obviously. Even mentioning that, when I was clear about what I was referring to, is not rational. 


5. Anti-white discrimination is the law of the land, and you support it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 24, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




1. Laws "designed to help minorities" were not a gift or "sacrifice" on the part of anyone. Such laws were established to correct past wrongs, and took far too long to be put into effect. Laws to ensure equality and fairness in hiring and society in general are not a noble gesture, nor are they "at the expense" of anyone with any decency. They are only a sacrifice in the minds of those who believe that they are entitled. It is not 1950 anymore.

3. Overrepresented white males in management positions are not entirely due to "failures or choices" on the part of others as much as it is attributed to the residual effects of a history of preferential treatment, cronyism, nepotism, and bigoted hiring practices, that for decades made it practically impossible for non whites and females to advance from lower level positions into positions of responsibility. Before I retired I saw numerous examples of worthless, lazy, incompetent, white males sitting behind a desk collecting a paycheck because they had a "relative on the board" or a "golfing partner who hired them".
As far as your belief that "most white females don't want to spend an inordinate amount of time at work", again, it is not 1950 anymore, and quite a few white females would view you as a backward thinking misogynist for making such an ignorant statement. Some of my direct reports before retirement were females....of different races, and generally their work ethic was superior to many of the  men that reported to me.
So no, your "point" is invalid.

4. Discrimination in favor of white males was the "law of the land" from day that this country was founded until 1964. The legislation passed in that year did not magically erase the effects of nearly 250 years of preferential treatment and privilege.
It's no wonder that those like you believe that lawful equality feels like oppression.

The Truth about Anti-White Discrimination


----------



## IM2 (Dec 24, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


*PREACH!*


----------



## Zorro! (Feb 28, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


My Feminism is Intersectional – It’s Both White and Upper Class

I’m a feminist (obviously!). I believe that women should be treated equally and have the same rights in society as men do. I also know that feminism has to be intersectional for it to be worth it. And that’s why _my_ feminism is intersectional: it’s both upper class and white.






There are plenty of activists, celebrities, and academics whose feminism already focuses on the intersections of feminism and race and class, but I take it to the next level by making sure mine is both racist _and_ classist. And by focusing on preserving both my wealth and my whiteness, it means I am doing more work to address the complexities of feminism and specifically how it affects me.

I’m tired of the old, flawed feminism that relied on an essentialist view of men and women, talking only about women getting in the workforce and out of the kitchen. To me, feminism is so much more than that: It’s about earning a six-figure salary and never, ever entering my chef’s kitchen in my rapidly gentrifying neighborhood. That’s just the kind of feminist I am.

Hillary Clinton, Taylor Swift, Lena Dunham – all of these wealthy white women have done amazing things to uplift other wealthy white women. They also share my commitment to intersectional feminism that lifts up both whiteness and wealth without sacrificing one for the other. That’s the kind of complexity intersectional feminism needs – one that lifts up the issues that only I am capable of seeing.

Look, I care deeply about feminism, and it’s so important for women to know that it doesn’t exist in a vacuum. Everyone’s personal idea of feminism needs consider the intricacies that can influence a woman’s existence in this world. And although whiteness and wealth tend to only influence my existence in a markedly positive way, that doesn’t make me any less intersectional.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 29, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



This is an extremely bizarre theory and an extremely bizarre post. I hope that it is satire.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Hillary Clinton didn't do much to uplift Mary Mahoney.  She was in on the killing of Mary and the other 2 Starbucks employees. 
Monica Lewinsky played a part in it too.  It wasn't all Bad Bill as the perpetrator.

Clinton's are stone cold killers:  Murder of Clinton Intern Mary Mahoney - AR15.COM

The Mysterious Murder Of Mary Mahoney


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I'm rather comfortable saying that I'm in my 70s, and I almost never had a six-figure salary.  I just have the feeling that I would have had to be doing something morally wrong to attain that.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 29, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



A six figure salary is attainable and is standard in any middle or upper middle management position that is worth showing up for. In fact, earning that much only places one in the middle class.


----------



## wamose (Feb 29, 2020)

It's kind of funny how Dems hate Whites so much yet all their Presidential contenders are White. They hate the rich but two billionaires are doing everything they can to rig this election with their money. Hell, they even pretend to like pancakes when they try to get rural votes, when they actually despise all non urban people. Democrats are hypocrites who put themselves before everything else, especially their country.


----------



## jillian (Feb 29, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The Anti-White Party
> William S. Lind
> Dec 02,2019
> 
> ...



only white supremacist trash think protecting everyone, as the constitution requires, somehow hurts you. 

losers


----------



## jillian (Feb 29, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I made six figures by my 30’s. You just need an education, which you clearly don’t have.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 29, 2020)

jillian said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > The Anti-White Party
> ...




You say you have an education yet you're still an ignorant idiot .....shocker 


What women and men are being denied thier constitutional rights in the year 2020?...besides roger stone


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

jillian said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


1. I was in my 20s when I made 6 figures for 3 years straight.

,2.  My point was it' s a BAD thing, not good.  Are you awake, yet, at 9:15 am ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 29, 2020)

protectionist said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Why is it a bad thing?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

jillian said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > The Anti-White Party
> ...


Let a protectionist tell you about protection.
"Everyone" is not protected by the Constitution.  Examples: with free speech, the following are not protected - perjury, slander, libel, threats, obscenity, inciting riot, etc


----------



## IM2 (Feb 29, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Non whites.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 29, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



He doesn't know.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 29, 2020)

wamose said:


> It's kind of funny how Dems hate Whites so much yet all their Presidential contenders are White. They hate the rich but two billionaires are doing everything they can to rig this election with their money. Hell, they even pretend to like pancakes when they try to get rural votes, when they actually despise all non urban people. Democrats are hypocrites who put themselves before everything else, especially their country.


That's a lie and your president gave himself and his rich buddies a permanent tax cut. The rural poor got a temporary one. You republicans are just idiots who fall for any racist, sexist or homophobic bigotry in order to blame people for the problems you created.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I


katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I elucidated that in the post you quoted.  Read slower ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


You can't read either.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > It's kind of funny how Dems hate Whites so much yet all their Presidential contenders are White. They hate the rich but two billionaires are doing everything they can to rig this election with their money. Hell, they even pretend to like pancakes when they try to get rural votes, when they actually despise all non urban people. Democrats are hypocrites who put themselves before everything else, especially their country.
> ...


1.There is no such thing as "homophobic"

2.  Democrats created America's worst (by far) sexism & racism (Affirmative Action).

3.  Temporary tax cuts can be continued and/or made permanent.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Yeah ?  How ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 29, 2020)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I read what you posted, and you "elucidated" that you felt for a six figure salary that "you could be doing something that is morally wrong".....or did you forget?


----------



## TheParser (Feb 29, 2020)

1. I agree with the OP that it is truly sad that it is politically correct to blame all the ills of this country on the current (and rapidly shrinking) majority ethnicity.

2. I actually feel sorry for those Caucasian twentysomethings who think they are being woke in insulting their own ethnicity and  rejoicing in the fact that their ethnicity will become a minority within 30 years.

a. I feel sorry for them because they will live long enough to* bitterly* regret their words.


----------



## Markle (Feb 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> There is no anti white party. And what you racists don't get is that loving your race is not the problem. It is when you exclude other races that it becomes a problem. And that what you racists want to do.


----------



## Markle (Feb 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I'm not a racist but you are. You call me a racist for pointing out white racism in the race/racism section of a discussion forum. You're a joke.


----------



## Markle (Feb 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Barack Obama Jr., 44th president of the United States. Single parent home. Graduated with honors from Harvard. Becomes President of the United States. I think that's a little bit higher than a firefighter son. So again let me say, you think like Nelly. Nelly thought shit was jelly.



Wasn't he raised by his white mother and her white parents in Hawaii?

Of course, we don't know what any of his grades were because he never allowed them to be released.


----------



## Markle (Feb 29, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I'm rather comfortable saying that I'm in my 70s, and I almost never had a six-figure salary. I just have the feeling that I would have had to be doing something morally wrong to attain that.



I'm curious.  Why would you think you would have to do something morally wrong to attain a six-figure salary?

I was a Realtor for over 45 years.  I was also a real estate instructor and professional speaker.  For the last half or so of my career, I earned well into six figures and never felt I was doing anything immoral.  Yes, I have a BA but it is in a very different field.  I never had a "salary" since I was in my mid 20's.  As a Realtor, I worked as an independent contractor, in business for myself.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


No reason to ask if I forgot.  I was informing you that I had already answered your question (of why it was a bad thing), and you already had your answer.

So if you knew why I said that I had a feeling about it being a bad thing,  because of being morally wrong, why ask ?


----------



## Markle (Feb 29, 2020)

wamose said:


> It's kind of funny how Dems hate Whites so much yet all their Presidential contenders are White. They hate the rich but two billionaires are doing everything they can to rig this election with their money. Hell, they even pretend to like pancakes when they try to get rural votes, when they actually despise all non urban people. Democrats are hypocrites who put themselves before everything else, especially their country.



Whoa, whoa, wait a minute!

Who doesn't love pancakes?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

TheParser said:


> 1. I agree with the OP that it is truly sad that it is politically correct to blame all the ills of this country on the current (and rapidly shrinking) majority ethnicity.
> 
> 2. I actually feel sorry for those Caucasian twentysomethings who think they are being woke in insulting their own ethnicity and  rejoicing in the fact that their ethnicity will become a minority within 30 years.
> 
> a. I feel sorry for them because they will live long enough to* bitterly* regret their words.


I don't get to meet many people in that age group, but do you really think they're that stupid ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

Markle said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm rather comfortable saying that I'm in my 70s, and I almost never had a six-figure salary. I just have the feeling that I would have had to be doing something morally wrong to attain that.
> ...


I also owned my own business (for 12 years).  I found that I could make more money if I did things that weren't right.

No mystery about this.  In all fields, businesses can increase profits if they're willing to go outside bounds of propriety.  That's why we have building construction codes, laws on air & water pollution, automobile manufacturing safety regulations, drugs, etc


----------



## Markle (Feb 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> That's a lie and your president gave himself and his rich buddies a permanent tax cut. The rural poor got a temporary one. You republicans are just idiots who fall for any racist, sexist or homophobic bigotry in order to blame people for the problems you created.



As you know, the reason for the temporary status of some of the tax cuts was due to Democrats.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


But Obama got there by Affirmative Action.  He was invalid.


----------



## Markle (Feb 29, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I just think that making such a blanket statement is patently false.  I know dozens of other Realtors who make well into six-figures who have never done anything unethical or immoral regarding their business.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Almost EVERYBODY in this forum calls you a racist.  Guess why.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 29, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The Anti-White Party
> William S. Lind
> Dec 02,2019
> 
> ...


The charge by liberals in Iowa was to cover for the incompetence of the party in the counting of the votes...proof of that is New Hampshire is whiter than Iowa and no such aspergians were cast there since it would call attention to just how lily white bernie and warren are in their everyday lives.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

Markle said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


It was not a blanket statement.  I was just talking about myself, in my particular business, and at a particular time (1980s)

So you didn't do anything immoral.  Cool.  I'm happy for you


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 29, 2020)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



The only reason I asked, is that  "six figure" incomes are not uncommon in todays environment. And considering where one lives it may not even go a long way. From 1989 until I retired,  I earned well over six figures, and never did anything wrong except maybe spent too much time away from my family while working.

As another example, I have a brother in law who is just a journeyman pipefitter.

He routinely earns over 100k annually, and does nothing that is "morally" wrong.

And he certainly is not rolling in a bed of money.

Your statement seemed to be rather odd, at best.

Anyway, you obviously  live in your own world.....maybe even your own "universe".


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 29, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The Anti-White Party
> William S. Lind
> Dec 02,2019
> 
> ...




*"Wait a minute, whites built this country."  
*
You fabulistic white boys are good with the jokes.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > The Anti-White Party
> ...


We DID build this country, ya knucklehead.  ALL of our major forefathers from the late 1700's were WHITE.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 29, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Those white guys died whenever they went outside.  There was a reason the Confederates whined like babies over the end of slavery. They knew for a fact they were not built to do work. They were simply too weak.  

This country was built by Blacks and they didnt even get paid for doing it.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Feb 29, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The Anti-White Party
> William S. Lind
> Dec 02,2019
> 
> ...





_*William S. Lind* (born July 9, 1947) is an American conservative author, described as being aligned with paleoconservatism.[1] He is the author of many books and one of the first proponents of fourth-generation warfare (4GW) theory. Director of The American Conservative Center for Public Transportation.[2] He used the pseudonym Thomas Hobbes in a column for The American Conservative.[3][4] _

_He is also the son-in-law of widely known Walt Disney.
_
William S. Lind - Wikipedia


----------



## Zorro! (Feb 29, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


Yup. Trump Boom lifted those folks right up over the $100k/yr line.


----------



## Zorro! (Feb 29, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


"Almost never"
"Would have to do something morally wrong to attain that"

Well did you or didn't you?  And if earning involved pulling your pants down, I don't want any details.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You really ARE an idiot.  Thanks for showing this once AGAIN.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 29, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Nothing to do with Trump. I know a plethora of people who were earning well over six figures when he was still promoting boxing matches with that other crook,  Don King.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Wrong things often lie bit below the surface, not always apparent.  They most often arise not much to employees, but more so to business owners, and especially when business is dropping off a bit, when the owner may be forced to break some of his own rules, just to keep things going.

So you may not have been in the type of scenario that I refer to, but it doesn't surprise me that a guy who doesn't see anything wrong with Affirmative Action, would not see other wrong things so readily, either.

It hardly matters to me if what I say seems "odd" to folks who, themselves, seem odd to me.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Has everything to do with Trump.  The median wage, under Trump, has reached it's highest level in US history.

You deny all you want, as liberals do, but you can't change the facts, and they're not with you.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 29, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


"Almost never" means there were 3 years out of 50 in the workforce, when I had a 6 figure income.

As for the pants, if you don't want to hear about something, it's best to not bring it up.  And I don't like the way they you talk.  If you said that stuff to me in person, you'd be in considerable danger of having your face kicked in.

I'll give you some credit though for that picture of Chuck Todd and the Democrats.  It may seem humorous, but it is quite true.  They represent a lot of people in a govt handout culture, who, jobs aren't what they're looking for.  Important point, often overlooked.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


When I was a construction worker in the Army Corps of Engineers, we did the hardest work you probably couldn't even dream about. 95% of the guys were white.

We built the M4T6 bridge, entirely by hand.  No cranes.  Good thing you weren't there.You might have fainted just watching us.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 1, 2020)

I remember the Starbucks murders because I am a local. It had nothing to do with politics.

You should be ashamed to link that has the profile of a naked woman superimposed on a traitor flag as some sort of "support" for an ignorant conspiracy theory. But it takes a person with no shame to do this.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



As usual, you are a dime short and a quarter late. 

Typical.

I was referring to jobs in corporations. 

You are apparantly referring to small business owners.

And as far as "affirmative action", that is not even relative to this topic.


----------



## Correll (Mar 1, 2020)

jillian said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > The Anti-White Party
> ...




Only an anti-white racist would pretend that what is going on now, is about "protecting everyone".


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...



Not a liberal or conservative issue.

#45 is a textbook example of how cultish, non thinking followers are so willing to defend a demagogue who is the beneficiary of timing and opportunity that they had little to do with.

Some people apparently just need someone to worship.

US economy under Trump: The greatest ever?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no anti white party. And what you racists don't get is that loving your race is not the problem. It is when you exclude other races that it becomes a problem. And that what you racists want to do.
> ...


I am not anti white. Anti racist is not anti white. Unless you believe that whites are inherently racist.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Correll said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



There is no such thing as anti white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The Anti-White Party
> William S. Lind
> Dec 02,2019
> 
> ...



Show us the supreme court decision that says a white man has no right a person of color is bound to respect.

White lives have always mattered. The psychosis is strong in this one.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Nor is there any "black privilege".


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You ARE very racist AND an idiot.  NOT a good combination, ya knucklehead.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Maybe some(not all) believe that. Remember when this slogan was making its rounds some years back?

Anti-Racist Is a Code for Anti-White


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



So you cannot offer a rebuttal to my comment.  Apparently you believe that racism is an inherent right whites have.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Yes I do. That's why I said say this to whites here who whine about anti white racism. Whites who are against racism are as pro white as it gets if you ask me and that's not a negative. If you are anti  white then you argue against whites who are anti racist. So the only way I can see whites opposing people against white racism is that they must believe they have the inherent right to be racist.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 1, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Oh, so you can give me a link to where Obama's economic forecasts predict the amazing Trump expansion, the lowest minority employment ever measured and this massive increase in the wage growth by the working class.  You folks want plague and misery, and Cuban style death squads.  Very sad!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



There was no trump expansion. trump was handed an expansion that started during Obama. The minority unemployment rate was sinking before trump took office and was a trend going on he had nothing to do with. There has been no massive wage growth.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


White people give themselves away at every opportunity. If you think anti racist is anti white then youre basically admitting all white people are racist.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

I've offered this up before and, to my knowledge, IM2 nor anyone else has dared take the test for racism.  I do not wish for anyone to post their results if, indeed, they take the test.  In my opinion, anyone could edit the results to show them in a better light than the test actually reveals.

It’s NATURAL to discriminate and be prejudiced; almost exclusively we all grew up with people like very much like ourselves.  It is natural to trust those people more than people who are not like us.  Obviously, we also pick up racist attitudes and beliefs from our parents too.  We discriminate and use prejudice every day.  There is nothing wrong with those feelings.  It is what we learn and what is in someone’s heart, and what we DO with those feelings that matters.

If you are curious about yourself, take this test.  The test does NOT use questions, which you could answer the way you THINK you should.  Actually, it is fun.  You can chose from a number of different tests but they only take about 15 minutes.

This web site presents a method that demonstrates the conscious-unconscious divergences much more convincingly than has been possible with previous methods. This new method is called the Implicit Association Test or IAT for short.

*WARNING!

It does carry this disclaimer:

I am aware of the possibility of encountering interpretations of my IAT test performance with which I may not agree. Knowing this, I wish to proceed.*

*Project Implicit*
*https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit*/


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> I've offered this up before and, to my knowledge, IM2 nor anyone else has dared take the test for racism.  I do not wish for anyone to post their results if, indeed, they take the test.  In my opinion, anyone could edit the results to show them in a better light than the test actually reveals.
> 
> It’s NATURAL to discriminate and be prejudiced; almost exclusively we all grew up with people like very much like ourselves.  It is natural to trust those people more than people who are not like us.  Obviously, we also pick up racist attitudes and beliefs from our parents too.  We discriminate and use prejudice every day.  There is nothing wrong with those feelings.  It is what we learn and what is in someone’s heart, and what we DO with those feelings that matters.
> 
> ...


Thats because your test is meaningless to anyone that isnt white. You cant enforce racism if youre not in the group thats in control of the racist system. No other group but whites have the power to legislate their prejudice and impose racism.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Thats because your test is meaningless to anyone that isnt white. You cant enforce racism if youre not in the group thats in control of the racist system. No other group but whites have the power to legislate their prejudice and impose racism.



Obviously you are ignorant about the test and racism.  I understand, denial is not just a river.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I remember the Starbucks murders because I am a local. It had nothing to do with politics.
> 
> You should be ashamed to link that has the profile of a naked woman superimposed on a traitor flag as some sort of "support" for an ignorant conspiracy theory. But it takes a person with no shame to do this.


It had everything to do with politics.  It was a pure hit, that killed 3 innocent people, set up by the serial killer Clintons. Just one among their many hit jobs designed to cover up bad boy Billy's numerous sex crimes.

Along with other hits (Ron Brown, Don Ashe, Vince Foster, etc).  You don't get away with washing away something as horrible as this just by throwing your convenient catch-phrase "conspiracy theory" around.

If you really are ignorant of all the killings done by the Clintons, that would be bad enough, but if you are knowledgeable, and you cover for them just for political reasons, the word "shame" would not be enough to describe that.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > I've offered this up before and, to my knowledge, IM2 nor anyone else has dared take the test for racism.  I do not wish for anyone to post their results if, indeed, they take the test.  In my opinion, anyone could edit the results to show them in a better light than the test actually reveals.
> ...


Blacks have been imposing America's worst and largest racism (Affirmative Action) for 59 years, together with anti-white, liberal whites.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not all whites are racist, but some are racist against other races, and some are racist against their own race. Like those who support Affirmative Action


----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


False!  US economy was sinking to very low levels in Obama's last year.  You lie!
And wages have grown to the highest median income in US history under Trump ($61,400/year).


----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


This is a pure display of LUNACY.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


YOU seem to think that anti-white racism is an inherent right that blacks have.  You are a firm believer in Black Privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


>


If you believe that the repubs of of today are not the result of the southern strategy then you are too stupid to breath without a life vest, hard hat, and adult supervision.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Truth hurts don't it bitch?  Democrats own the Blacks and keep them on their plantation by promising them
paradise and delivering them welfare for their reward.  Maybe you need the supervision.
idiot


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Unfortunately many dumb repubs think by repeating this often enough Blacks will vote for repubs. Sorry but it simply doesnt work. We know which party currently houses the most racists and it certainly isnt the one that put a Black man with a beautiful Black family in office.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Again, the truth hurts don't it bitch? I would have never said what I did if the democrats had actually delivered on their promises
to the Black community.  All you and your ilk deliver is lip service with your empty promises.  So bite the big one


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


I guess if you think having a Black man with a beautiful Black family in the white house hurts me then I will be hurt all day long.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do you really think I had an issue with Obama or his family  being Black?  My issues with him stopped with the edges of his policies.
But, nice try at the race baiting dude. It's a really sad tactic, but that is expected.  A white man weaponizing the color of the skin
for what I don't know.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 1, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Not really.  I also know many folks in the trades who are knocking down over a hundred grand a year.  As for employed by corporations, the average of the third quartile with nothing more than some college or an associate's degree is in excess of $100k/yr in the Trump Economy.


Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No.  He's admitting that the race hustlers are racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Pretty sure you had an issue with Obama and his family being Black.  Thats why you brought up the point about Dems and Blacks. Youre angry at the fact that Dems were the first to put a Black man in office.  Why bring it up if color wasnt the issue?


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> I've offered this up before and, to my knowledge, IM2 nor anyone else has dared take the test for racism.  I do not wish for anyone to post their results if, indeed, they take the test.  In my opinion, anyone could edit the results to show them in a better light than the test actually reveals.
> 
> It’s NATURAL to discriminate and be prejudiced; almost exclusively we all grew up with people like very much like ourselves.  It is natural to trust those people more than people who are not like us.  Obviously, we also pick up racist attitudes and beliefs from our parents too.  We discriminate and use prejudice every day.  There is nothing wrong with those feelings.  It is what we learn and what is in someone’s heart, and what we DO with those feelings that matters.
> 
> ...


This 20+ years old test is supposed to reveal to test-takers a deep, dark secret about who they are: They may not feel racist, but in fact, the test shows that in a variety of intergroup settings, they will _act_ racist. This notion, and the data surrounding it, have fed into a very neat narrative explaining bias and racial justice in modern America. Sure, _explicit_ measures of racism have been in decline for a while in the United States. It’s less socially acceptable than ever to say that black people and white people shouldn’t get married, or that black people are less intelligent than white people (though, to be sure, a solid minority of Americans still endorses such views). And yet, more than a half-century after the end of Jim Crow, all sorts of racial discrepancies persist: On average, darker-skinned people have less access to solid education, housing, and health care than lighter-skinned ones, and face various other forms of discrimination. The test suggests that, having addressed many of the most outrageous and explicit forms of public discrimination, our progress toward genuine racial equality may be continually stalled or undone by implicit bias.

This test's proponents argue that if people who don’t _feel_ like they discriminate do, in fact, discriminate, that this explains the disparate outcomes. White cops who claim racial empathy are still more likely to pull the trigger in an ambiguous situation involving a black suspect than a white one. White real-estate agents who are proud Obama voters conjure up thin excuses that _feel_ legitimate to them to avoid renting nice units to black families. The test co-creators of the test have written,

“given the relatively small proportion of people who are overtly prejudiced and how clearly it is established that automatic race preference as measured by the test predicts discrimination, it is reasonable to conclude not only that implicit bias is a cause of Black disadvantage but also that it plausibly plays a greater role than does explicit bias in explaining the discrimination that contributes to Black disadvantage.”​
They claim that 90–95 percent of Americans harbored the “roots of unconscious prejudice.” The test has been mostly treated as a revolutionary, revelatory piece of technology, garnering overwhelmingly positive media coverage. 

Unfortunately, a growing pile of scholarly work, some of it published in top psychology journals and most of it ignored by the media, suggests that the test falls far short of the quality-control standards normally expected of psychological instruments. The test is a noisy, unreliable measure that correlates far too weakly with any real-world outcomes to be used to predict individuals’ behavior — even the test’s creators have now admitted as such. The history of the test suggests it was released to the public and excitedly publicized long before it had been fully validated in the rigorous, careful way normally demanded by the field of psychology. In fact, there’s a case to be made that Harvard shouldn’t be administering the test in its current form, in light of its shortcomings and its potential to mislead people about their own biases. There’s also a case to be made that the test went viral not for solid scientific reasons, but simply because it tells us such a simple, pat story about how racism works and can be fixed: that deep down, we’re all a little — or a lot — racist, and that if we measure and study this individual-level racism enough, progress toward equality will ensue.

Psychology’s Favorite Tool for Measuring Racism Isn’t Up to the Job


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Pretty sure you haven't a clue on what you're talking about....which isn't surprising.
Take a second and look at the topic of the thread, it may answer a few questions that you're obviously confused about.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


I dont have to take a look at the topic. All I have to do is look at your response to my post.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Yes, the white race hustlers are racists. That's what this lie of anti white racism is. A race hustle.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Stay confused, it fits you like a glove.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Theres nothing confusing about your response to my post. Its pretty evident you are angry that the dems were the first to put a Black man in office.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



The problem with everything you have said about democrats is that republicans not only have delivered nothing for blacks but want to get rid of what little has helped blacks. Welfare is used mostly by whites, so why you racists keep talking about welfare like only blacks get it, kinda gives you away.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Unfortunately many dumb repubs think by repeating this often enough Blacks will vote for repubs. Sorry but it simply doesnt work. We know which party currently houses the most racists and it certainly isnt the one that put a Black man with a beautiful Black family in office.



As you know, historically Republicans have done more for blacks than Democrats.  Democrats have promised to keep them on the plantation (dependent on Government) and Democrats convince blacks that this is a good thing.

Millions are becoming aware every day that Republicans are not racist, we just don't believe that blacks need special treatment, they just need a good economy for them to succeed.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately many dumb repubs think by repeating this often enough Blacks will vote for repubs. Sorry but it simply doesnt work. We know which party currently houses the most racists and it certainly isnt the one that put a Black man with a beautiful Black family in office.
> ...


Yeah I know repubs have done "more" historically. However that doesnt change the fact that the Southern Strategy occurred. Also there is no real credit in what they did. They simply did what they should have done when the constitution was first written by the hypocritical founding fathers.  The fact that special legislation had to be enacted just shows how racist whites are and continue to be. When whites finally admit they have and have always had a financial head start here in the US and correct that inequality then you can come talk to me about just having a good economy.  As it stands today whites as a group are in pole position and Blacks as a group are riding a broken down ten speed. If I were white I would be embarrassed that I had such a headstart and still wanted to hold Blacks back.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Wot lol


----------



## mamooth (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> Democrats have promised to keep them on the plantation



According to normal people, blacks reject Republicans because Republican policies harm blacks, and because blacks are acting intelligently and rationally. 

To the delusional, blacks reject Republicans because all blacks are stupid.

And to think many Republicans wonder why blacks reject them. Hint, it's that patronizing racism, along with the policies that hurt blacks.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Isn't failed former President Barack Hussein Obama is as white as he is black?  Isn't it also true that his family, those who raised him are white?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


No. He is African and his mom is actually descended from a Black person.   Also his wife and children are Black.  His mom wasnt in the white house. His family was.


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 1, 2020)

The percentage of Blacks that vote party-line Democrat is proof that there is no rational analysis in play.  The appeals that Democrats make to Blacks are as transparent as Saran Wrap and any rational voter would be insulted enough to be turned off by the "promises" alone.  But they succeed.  Joe Biden makes a ridiculous claim of having been arrested in South Africa, when attempting to visit Nelson Mandela in jail.  The U.N Rep who was with Biden - a Black man BTW - says it is all a fantasy.  And rather than LOSE votes for this preposterous ploy, it apparently GAINED HIM VOTES as the counts came in in South Carolina.

So how do you pursue votes from people who refuse to think and vote rationally?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> The percentage of Blacks that vote party-line Democrat is proof that there is no rational analysis in play.  The appeals that Democrats make to Blacks are as transparent as Saran Wrap and any rational voter would be insulted enough to be turned off by the "promises" alone.  But they succeed.  Joe Biden makes a ridiculous claim of having been arrested in South Africa, when attempting to visit Nelson Mandela in jail.  The U.N Rep who was with Biden - a Black man BTW - says it is all a fantasy.  And rather than LOSE votes for this preposterous ploy, it apparently GAINED HIM VOTES as the counts came in in South Carolina.
> 
> So how do you pursue votes from people who refuse to think and vote rationally?


If thats your belief then repubs should stop begging Blacks to vote repub right?


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats have promised to keep them on the plantation
> ...



What Republican Policies harm blacks?

 Patronizing blacks?  Why...who would do that?

Pandering to blacks?  Nawwww....

Published December 21, 2018
*Trump signs criminal justice reform bill*
Adam ShawBy Adam Shaw, Judson Berger | Fox News Channel

But on the sidelines of that fight, the House overwhelmingly approved the criminal justice bill Thursday on a 358-36 vote, after the Senate passed it 87-12. The decisive passage marks a win for Trump as well as his senior adviser and son-in-law Jared Kushner, who advocated for the bill in the face of some conservative resistance.

https://www.foxnews.com/.../trump-signs-criminal-justice...

###

*Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages*
Oct. 17, 2019, 8:59 AM

A tightening labor market with U.S. unemployment rate at a 50-year low is starting to result in higher wages for full-time workers, including younger people and minorities whose pay has lagged.

Median weekly earnings for Americans in the third quarter rose 3.6% to $919, outpacing inflation, the U.S. Labor Department reported Wednesday. Earnings for those aged 25 to 54, in their prime working years, rose by 5%, the fastest rate of growth in recent years.

Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages

###

*ECONOMY
 Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists*
Published 1 month ago on September 9, 2019

[...]

“Love him or hate him, this is an incredible economic accomplishment for the President and a tremendous benefit for American blacks,” said Project 21 member Derryck Green.

Along with a reported third straight month of 3.7 percent overall unemployment, the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) August jobs report noted that the overall black unemployment rate fell half-a-percent to 5.5 percent. This is the lowest black unemployment rate ever recorded. BLS began reporting employment statistics by race in 1972. And with overall white unemployment at 3.4 percent, it is also the smallest reported gap between the races ever in terms of joblessness. Until recently, the racial employment disparity between blacks and whites has generally held to a 2-1 margin.

Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists

###


*USMCA: Agreement reached on Nafta trade deal replacement*
10 December 2019

*The US, Mexico and Canada have finalised a trade deal that will replace the 25-year-old North American Free Trade Agreement (Nafta).*

Agreement reached on Nafta trade deal replacement

###

*Trump signs bill restoring funding for black colleges*
By Collin Binkley _- Associated Press - Thursday, December 19, 2019_

President Donald Trump on Thursday signed a bipartisan bill that will permanently provide more than $250 million a year to the nation’s historically black colleges and universities, along with dozens of other institutions that serve large shares of minority students.

In signing the bill, Trump said historically black schools have “never had better champions in the White House.”

“When I took office, I promised to fight for HBCUs, and my administration continues to deliver,” Trump said. “A few months ago, funding for HBCUs was in jeopardy. But the White House and Congress came together and reached a historic agreement.”

Trump signs bill restoring funding for black colleges

###

*US-China phase 1 trade deal: Beijing agrees to buy $200 billion in US products* 
By Michelle Toh, CNN Business 
11 hrs ago  [Jan 16. 2020]

China has agreed to buy hundreds of billions of dollars worth of products from the United States as part of their "phase one" trade deal.

The agreement signed Wednesday will have Beijing purchase an additional $200 billion of US goods and services over the next two years.

The increase in purchases will be compared to 2017, before the trade war started. China imported over $185 billion in total US goods and services that year.

In exchange, Washington has agreed to reduce tariffs on $120 billion in Chinese products from 15% to 7.5%.

Taken together, the phased purchases by China would result in a dramatic surge in US exports. Total exports to China would increase to over $260 billion in 2020, and roughly $310 billion in 2021 if the deal holds

US-China phase 1 trade deal: Beijing agrees to buy $200 billion in US products

###

*HAH! President Trump Invited Minnesota Hog Farmers to USMCA Signing Ceremony — But NOT Nancy Pelosi*
by Jim Hoft January 29, 2020

President Trump *signed the historic USMCA Trade Agreement* on Wednesday at the White House.

The trade agreement replaces the disastrous NAFTA agreement signed into law during the Clinton years.

*President Trump invited Minnesota Republicans and Minnesota hog farmers to the White House for the signing ceremony today.*

HAH! President Trump Invited Minnesota Hog Farmers to USMCA Signing Ceremony -- But NOT Nancy Pelosi

###

*More MAGA Winning: Gallup Poll Has NEVER Recorded This Level Of Economic Optimism*
Written by K. Walker on February 6, 2020

[...]

Americans feel better about their personal financial situation than they did under Obama, Clinton, or even Reagan. This year-to-year number has been rising since 2018 and has hit a 44-year record high according to Gallup’s “Mood of the Nation” economic survey. Gallup reports that 59% of Americans — nearly six in 10 — say that they are better off financially than they were a year ago, which is up from 50% last year.

[...]

There has also been a sharp decline in the percentage of people who say that they are financially worse off than a year ago. Only 20% of Americans are stating that as their financial reality, and that is a record low.

[...]

More MAGA Winning: Gallup Poll Has NEVER Recorded This Level Of Economic Optimism


More?


----------



## mamooth (Mar 1, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> The appeals that Democrats make to Blacks are as transparent



That's right, when black people vote for policies that help black people, it means black people are being stupid.

Someone here is being stupid, and it's not black people.



> So how do you pursue votes from people who refuse to think and vote rationally?



Calling an entire race stupid is ... what's the word for that ... oh yeah. "Racist."


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

mamooth said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > The appeals that Democrats make to Blacks are as transparent
> ...


To be fair he doesnt really think Black people are stupid. He's just frustrated Black people are not going to vote the way he wishes they would.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're full of shit as usual, IM2.  More whites use welfare than blacks because there are more whites than blacks.
Try using a percentage when comparing the two next time...show some honesty for once in your life.
What have the democrats given you other than lip service....show some honesty when you answer that.
What was the president's party who said that we'll have those N+++++++ voting democrat for the next 100 years?
It wasn't a republican, was it?
Seems that the Black unemployment is the lowest it been in 70 years, IM2.  That damn racist Trump.
You are shameful, IM2.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > I've offered this up before and, to my knowledge, IM2 nor anyone else has dared take the test for racism.  I do not wish for anyone to post their results if, indeed, they take the test.  In my opinion, anyone could edit the results to show them in a better light than the test actually reveals.
> ...



Wow, in all the years I have suggested folks might want to look at this simple test, only those who, as the test cautions, get a result that shouts out their racist view, come out with such vehement opposition.

Your source, Jesse Singal, has a questionable reputation at best.  He is also a far-left journalist.  So you have a far-left radical who has a reputation of being loose with the facts and I have a research project, from Harvard with a 20-year record.  Got it!  The test really must have smoked you out!

*We warned The Atlantic about Jesse Singal, but they ignored us*



Dawn Ennis
Jun 19, 2018 · 6 min read

We warned The Atlantic about Jesse Singal, but they ignored us

###

*Journalist Jesse Singal says he ‘goofed’ on interpreting trans study—and activists are infuriated*
Ana Valens— 2018-03-29 09:31 pm | Last updated 2018-03-29 09:38 pm

Journalist Jesse Singal says he 'goofed' on interpreting trans study—and activists are infuriated

###


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I'll use a percentage. 61 percent of the people on welfare are white. And if we count corporate and farm welfare, the percentages rise even higher. Johnson signed our second emancipation proclamation. And black unemployment was sinking before trump took office. So go elsewhere with that weak shit white boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


You white boys use percentage only when it supports your arguments. How many Blacks are denied jobs by white people and what percentage of businesses are white owned?


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


White boy?????  That sounds racist in any language, IM2.  But, that is something that everybody on this board already knows about you.
You are one of the most racist people I have ever come in contact with.  Embrace it, IM2


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Now we have the 933rd white racist crying thread made about reparations. A whole lot of white people have severe psychosis.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


"White boys"? II see the racist posters have taken off their gloves and exposing just who they really are.  Good to know.  Carry on with your racists remarks.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You show me the history of  racism behind the term, and I'll stop using it. Because for most of US history you were proudly white and you saying you were a white boy meant you were better than everybody else. Now that you want to create a fake victimhood to deny your racism, you want to cry about how the term now is racist. You are  the racist son. Not me.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



We aren't racists. We're just tired of your racism.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You see, IM2....I'm not racist....but you seem to have to broad brush everyone.  Calling me a white boy, is racist...now you know.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Yes white boys. You use percentages when it suits you. Its what you white boys do. Its none of my business that you think I am a racist so I'm not worried about being called one.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I respect you for admitting that you're racist


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


I'm not concerned with what you respect.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Yeah I know repubs have done "more" historically. However that doesnt change the fact that the Southern Strategy occurred. Also there is no real credit in what they did. They simply did what they should have done when the constitution was first written by the hypocritical founding fathers. The fact that special legislation had to be enacted just shows how racist whites are and continue to be. When whites finally admit they have and have always had a financial head start here in the US and correct that inequality then you can come talk to me about just having a good economy. As it stands today whites as a group are in pole position and Blacks as a group are riding a broken down ten speed. If I were white I would be embarrassed that I had such a headstart and still wanted to hold Blacks back.









Please show us the policies which are designed to hold back blacks today.

You can't because there are none.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know repubs have done "more" historically. However that doesnt change the fact that the Southern Strategy occurred. Also there is no real credit in what they did. They simply did what they should have done when the constitution was first written by the hypocritical founding fathers. The fact that special legislation had to be enacted just shows how racist whites are and continue to be. When whites finally admit they have and have always had a financial head start here in the US and correct that inequality then you can come talk to me about just having a good economy. As it stands today whites as a group are in pole position and Blacks as a group are riding a broken down ten speed. If I were white I would be embarrassed that I had such a headstart and still wanted to hold Blacks back.
> ...


You mean besides the over policing and racism?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know repubs have done "more" historically. However that doesnt change the fact that the Southern Strategy occurred. Also there is no real credit in what they did. They simply did what they should have done when the constitution was first written by the hypocritical founding fathers. The fact that special legislation had to be enacted just shows how racist whites are and continue to be. When whites finally admit they have and have always had a financial head start here in the US and correct that inequality then you can come talk to me about just having a good economy. As it stands today whites as a group are in pole position and Blacks as a group are riding a broken down ten speed. If I were white I would be embarrassed that I had such a headstart and still wanted to hold Blacks back.
> ...



That's not what these guys say.

On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.

_“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _

*The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _

*“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.*_ While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.” _

*“If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*_, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes, median Black wealth would grow $32,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 31 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $29,213 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 28 percent.”_

*“If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*_, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners, median Black wealth would grow $17,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 16 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $41,652 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 41 percent.”_

*“Eliminating disparities in college graduation and the return on a college degree would have a modest direct impact on the racial wealth gap. *_In 2011, 34 percent of whites had completed four-year college degrees compared to just 20 percent of Blacks and 13 percent of Latinos. In addition, Black and Latino college graduates saw a lower return on their degrees than white graduates: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $11.49. Meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $13.33.”_

_“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 1 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $3,528 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 3 percent. “_

_“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 10 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $5,878 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 6 percent.” _

_“*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.” _

_“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.” _

_“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.”_


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I don't broad brush shit. I specifically point out whites who are  racists. That's not every white person here. But it is you. And the  term white boy does not have a history of racist connotations behind it. Again, you white boys used that term since day 0one to denote your racial superiority. Now that you have been unable to freely call somebody the n word, you want to create a false equivalence by claiming white boy is racist. I know what is and is not racist. I don't need you to tell me.

Let me show you the difference between the n word and white boy.

At no time in the history of this nation has the word ****** as used by whites ever implied anything positive. It is one of the most derogatory descriptors of a human that has ever been created.

Historically the N word has been used by whites to describe blacks as lazy, dumb, uneducated, worthless, scum, less than human and parasites. It has stood for nothing coming out of the mouth of whites but insults and to denigrate black people.  For over 240 years this has been the primary use of the word by whites. The word coming from whites has carried a belief of superiority. It was them saying they are better than us just because they exist. The pre school age white child could freely call elderly black men or women who had lived a full life and had wisdom that child may never receive that word and it’s parents said nothing about respecting your elders. The term coming from whites simply means no respect. In addition the word has meant:


_******,_ v. To wear out, spoil or destroy.


_Niggerish,_ adj. Acting in an indolent and irresponsible manner.


_Niggerlipping,_ v. Wetting the end of a cigarette while smoking it.


_Niggerlover,_ n. Derogatory term aimed at whites lacking in the necessary loathing of blacks.


_****** luck,_ n. Exceptionally good luck, emphasis on undeserved.


_******-flicker,_ n. A small knife or razor with one side heavily taped to preserve the user's fingers.


_****** heaven,_ n. a designated place, usually the balcony, where blacks were forced to sit, for example, in an integrated movie theater or church.


_****** knocker,_ n. axe handle or weapon made from an axe handle.


_****** rich,_ adj, Deeply in debt but ostentatious.


_****** shooter,_ n. A slingshot.


_****** steak,_ n. a slice of liver or a cheap piece of meat.


_****** stick,_ n. police officer's baton.


_****** tip,_ n. leaving a small tip or no tip in a restaurant.


_****** in the woodpile,_ n. a concealed motive or unknown factor affecting a situation in an adverse way.


_****** work,_ n. Demeaning, menial tasks.(Green, 1984, p. 190)

*Dr. David Pilgrim and Dr. Phillip Middleton, “****** and Caricature”*

Now show me the equivalent for white boy.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I'll use a percentage. 61 percent of the people on welfare are white. And if we count corporate and farm welfare, the percentages rise even higher. Johnson signed our second emancipation proclamation. And black unemployment was sinking before trump took office. So go elsewhere with that weak shit white boy.



That's why you avoid ever telling the truth.  The truth and facts never bode well for you.

As you said 61% (according to you with no supporting link) of the people on welfare are white.  As Paul Harvey used to say, "now the rest of the story".

Seventy-three percent of our population is white and 12.7% are black.  Logically, 73% of those on welfare would be white, right? 

Here are the ACTUAL demographics of those on welfare are as follow.  NOT what you threw out.

*Welfare Demographics*
The following percentages are recipients of welfare based on race.

• White – 38.8%
• Black – 39.8%
• Hispanic – 15.7%
• Asian – 2.4%
• Other – 3.3%

15 Welfare Statistics by Race, State and Payment

Oh wow, that's awkward for you, isn't it?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll use a percentage. 61 percent of the people on welfare are white. And if we count corporate and farm welfare, the percentages rise even higher. Johnson signed our second emancipation proclamation. And black unemployment was sinking before trump took office. So go elsewhere with that weak shit white boy.
> ...


*"Logically, 73% of those on welfare would be white, right?"
*
Actually no white person should be on welfare since they own everything and have never had any laws denying them the ability to get ahead. Face it. You lazy whites are an abysmal failure. If not for racist laws you would be even more pitiful than you already are.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








I'm only going to waste time on one of the things you posted although none are policies.

Yes, there is a differential between homeownership between blacks and whites.  The problem comes from the FACT that when compared, regardless of race and only by the merits of the loans, credit scores, steady employment, etc, there was a negligible difference, well within the statistical margin of error.

Look, all you have are your old tired worn hysterical rants and diatribes claiming that the reason for your failures.  Curious because we have already determined that you are white, your wife black and you have a mixed-race child.

Grow up.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Wrong answer junior. And Brandon Gaille is not Health and Human services.












Now while you want to talk shit, you don't want to talk about how poverty impacts race.






3 times the number of blacks live in poverty than whites. 1 out of every 3 blacks people live at or below poverty in this country. 1 out of every 9 whites. And why is that? Not because blacks don't want to work, your white asses are telling us that black unemploymemnt is the lowest in history and at 6 percent, that means 94 percent of all blacks are working. So if 9 out of 10 blacks are working why is it that 6 out of those 10 working blacks live in poverty?

You want  to argue stats chump, so now you're going to get taught a lesson.

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* _According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” 
_
So here we have it. White racist public policy is why so many blacks are in poverty. That means blacks are on welfare because of racist public policy. Why are so many whites getting food stamps and assistance junior. Public policy has not hampered whites near as much. Whites live below the national poverty rate and their unemployment is below the national average. White median income is above the national average, yet more whites get food stamps. Use credible sources if you want to take me on. Using other racists isn't going to get the job done boy.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



I've done better than you. And you have determined incorrectly. So get help for your psychosis bitch.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Go away, or grow up.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


No and I'm already grown. Youre just mad your ancestors knew you would need a headstart yet you still became a failure.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle, shut the fuck up. Do that until your white ass turns black and tries living that way.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle, shut the fuck up. Do that until your white ass turns black and tries living that way.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Weak white people join forums like this because they get to talk shit they never would say to a black persons face.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle, shut the fuck up. Do that until your white ass turns black and tries living that way.



*White racism= Psychosis in action because of a weak mind.*


----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes, it certainly IS that racist Democratic party, that advocates Affirmative Action, open admissions, watered down college classes, etc, etc.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


WHAT white racism ?  There hasn't been any for 60 years.  It's all Black Privilege racism against whites, and you're a perfect example.


----------



## Markle (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Wrong answer junior. And Brandon Gaille is not Health and Human services.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your first chart is a decade old.  It also shows that the percentage of white receiving welfare is 48.5%.

Mine, from two years ago shows:

*Welfare Demographics*
The following percentages are recipients of welfare based on race.

• White – 38.8%
• Black – 39.8%
• Hispanic – 15.7%
• Asian – 2.4%
• Other – 3.3%

So once again you're wrong.  Quit lying, your life will be a lot easier.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Why take a test fails the repeatabiliy standard and has shown no predictive value of real world effects?  I might as well stare at the entrails of a goat.

Some studies show that IAT appears to be measuring something other than implicit bias; that is, appeared to demonstrate the existence of a “stereotype threat”-style effect in the IAT — whites who were more concerned about _appearing_ racist were scored as more “biased” by the test. In the initial version of the IAT’s scoring algorithm, there was even a correlation between cognitive-processing speed and IAT score, the researchers Sam G. McFarland and Zachary Crouch found: Those who were a bit cognitively slower got higher IAT scores, meaning they were told they were more biased than faster test-takers. 

“An older person is going to possibly be told they’re more racist than a younger person,” said Blanton, “or a person who does crossword puzzles or plays computer games will possibly be told they’re less racist compared to someone who doesn’t.”​
So, embarrassed about this and other errors, in 2007 the test’s architects adopted a new algorithm. But when Blanton and his colleagues popped that algorithm’s hood and poked around, they found that it contained a very weird quirk of its own — a potentially serious one. 

“The new problem is that anyone who concentrates and is really consistent in their responses is going to come across as extremely biased,” explained Blanton. In a 2014 article in the journal _Assessment_, Blanton, James Jaccard, and Christopher N. Burrows reported that since the algorithm changed, the less statistically “noisy” a given IAT test session is — think someone taking the test in a loud room, or with a bad hangover, or when their mind is elsewhere — the _more_ the test will report the test-taker is biased against the out-group!​
It's rather novel for a psychological instrument in which less statistical noise predictably biases the results upward or downward. 

“What should happen is that as you remove random noise, you just get a better estimate of the thing being measured.” he explained.​
Blanton provided a surprising example of how this plays out in test sessions, according to his team’s math: If an IAT test-taker is exactly 1 millisecond faster on each and every white/good as compared to black/bad trial, they “will get the most extreme label.  That is, the test will tell them they are extremely implicitly biased despite their having exhibited almost zero bias in their actual performance. 

Psychology’s Favorite Tool for Measuring Racism Isn’t Up to the Job


----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


1. I've kicked about a 2 dozen guy's asses in my life. Most of them were blacks, who were too confident for their own good.  Never pick a fight with an ex-Army construction worker, who grew up in a tough neighborhood in New York City.

2.  Most undefeated boxers have been white.  Most of the guys they beat were black.

The Only Boxing Champions in History to Retire Undefeated


----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2020)

I DON'T LIKE these annoying advertisements intruding inside our posts, and I wrote a message to the forum telling them so.

The damn things are too disruptive of the communication.  I don't mind the advertising.  They just should be outside of the posts, not in them.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> I DON'T LIKE these annoying advertisements intruding inside our posts, and I wrote a message to the forum telling them so.
> 
> The damn things are too disruptive of the communication.  I don't mind the advertising.  They just should be outside of the posts, not in them.


Use Adblock Plus, this blocks EVERY ad.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 2, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I DON'T LIKE these annoying advertisements intruding inside our posts, and I wrote a message to the forum telling them so.
> ...


Wow. I'll have to look into that.  Hope it's not expensive.  Problem still is though that not everybody has that, so they still are seeing our posts all broken up by the ads.

The forum should know better than to cheapen itself like this.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I got it free with my computer, a 2016-17 Dell.  And it runs on Windows 10.  I didn't buy my computer new, Adblock and Adblock Plus were already in the system.  And I pay nothing for them.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 2, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


I think Adblock might be in mine too, a late model notebook laptop, my Android cell phone, but I went to the Settings and couldn't find it.
I'm not too good with computers.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Neither am I.  I'm lucky the adblockers were already in the system.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong answer junior. And Brandon Gaille is not Health and Human services.
> ...



Not wrong. So you are the one lying to yourself and the sooner you stop, the better off you'll be. Because as I said when you add farm and corporate welfare, which is welfare, more whites are getting government assistance.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


YOU got government assistance from me, when I spent 5 years of my life in the Army, protecting your ungrateful, racist ass.

Now you need to come up with some way to pay me back for that, which was a long tough ordeal.

YOU OWE ME!


----------



## Correll (Mar 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




No one believes you.


----------



## Correll (Mar 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




A nonsensical statement from an anti-white racist.


----------



## Meister (Mar 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Honesty and YOU have never crossed paths....very sad


----------



## Markle (Mar 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You can't bring yourself to admit you were wrong, you could only say that I'm "not wrong".  That's true, I am right, so how am I lying to myself?

Specifically, what is corporate welfare?  Again with your ignorant statement, "more whites are getting government assistance". Well, boohoo.  There are more than five times as many whites as there are blacks.

You think it is a contest as to who gets the MOST taxpayer money, whites or blacks.  Why do you not push for blacks receiving LESS of other peoples money rather than the more?


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 2, 2020)

The PROBLEM (for Black folks) is that the policies that are purportedly for the benefit of Black Folks end up working to their detriment.  Consider the percentage of Blacks who are admitted via "diversity" initiatives into elite universities and end up with either a worthless degree in Ethnic Studies or no degree at all.

A government handout is not necessarily a good thing, in the long run.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


No one gives a fuck what you think faggot.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Because I am not wrong. We have paid for everything you have white boy. Our taxes have gone to improving white communities, whites schools and white businesses. We pay for white farm subsidies and white corporate welfare. So then time for  you to get out of your little white delusion of grandeur and face that face that whites continue to get more handed to them by the government than anyone else and don't give me that excuse about how thee is five times more of you. You support trump because he promises to give whites more. So you need to be quiet dumb ass, because you only prove how deep the psychosis runs especially in white males.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> The PROBLEM (for Black folks) is that the policies that are purportedly for the benefit of Black Folks end up working to their detriment.  Consider the percentage of Blacks who are admitted via "diversity" initiatives into elite universities and end up with either a worthless degree in Ethnic Studies or no degree at all.
> 
> A government handout is not necessarily a good thing, in the long run.


Whites have got handouts for 243 years.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Honesty and me are just fine. You are the one with the problem.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 3, 2020)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



#2 of your "narrative" before your "link" is inaccurate. Most of the undefeated fighters on that list are not white. There were a number of Asians and Hispanics on the list from lower weight classes

Of the ones who fought in the 1800's and early 1900's most white fighters "drew the color line" and refused to fight black fighters, so therefore, "most" of the fighters that they defeated WERE NOT black as you claim. (wishful thinking?).

Of the undefeated white fighters on the list from the modern era, the only two who fought credible opposition from all over the world, were Joe Calzaghe(who genuinely did) and Rocky Marciano, who is a entirely different story.

Marcianos most noteworthy victories were wins over Archie Moore, Joe Louis, Jersey Joe Walcott and Ezzard Charles.

Every one of them were at least 10 years past their prime when they fought Marciano. Moore and Charles actually fought their prime years as light heavyweights.

Outside of those 4, the vast majority of the rest of Marcianos 49 opponents were white.

Just look at who is on his record by name.

Marciano only fought for 8 years, was matched carefully, and conveniently retired before facing young, up and coming legitimate opposition like Floyd Patterson, Sonny Liston, Cleveland Williams and Eddie Machen, all of whom were top notch black contenders that he could have faced prior to retiring at the age of 28.

Had Marciano fought in the 70's during the careers of Ali, Frazier, Foreman. and Holmes, he would have been tested way beyond his limits.

Even by contenders that never won the title during that decade.

As for you "kicking 2 dozen mens asses",whether they were black or not, sounds like more wishful . thinking.

Most of those who actually had done so would not brag about it to a group of strangers on the internet.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 3, 2020)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Protectionist,

I wrestled competitively in High school and college. I won an AAU title. I beat plenty of whites in the process. New York City doesn't have the patent on toughness. It's the biggest city in America, that means it has the most punks in America. So like I said, forums like this allow whites to say things to us, you would never say in our faces. The universally acclaimed greatest boxer of all time is black, so just deal with that and be quiet.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That fool fought to protect US corporate foreign interests. Go ask the CEO of Exxon for reparations.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I care what he thinks.  YOU are the one nobody cares about.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What a pathetic waste of time and  internet space, in a psychotic struggle to preserve a myth of black superiority in boxing.  Even more of a waste being that you failed.  Anyone going through this list of undefeated boxers can clearly see that the majority of them are white(mostly Europeans).

As for Ali, Frazier, and Foreman, all of them were not undefeated, and some of their defeats even came against low ranked fighters (Ali & Leon Spinks).  Ali was a great showman, but, as a boxer,  was not as good as Marciano, or any on the undefeated list.

As for the fighters what fought in the 19th century, they fought anybody, and they routinely fought fights exceeding 20 rounds, one as long as 64 rounds.  The fighters you mentioned never underwent that kind of hardship, and it's questionable if they could have done it even for one single match.

As for what I've done. Nothing could be less relevant to me than what it "sounds like" to you.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 3, 2020)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You've proven several things here, which to me were as follows.

1. You know absolutely  nothing about the sport of boxing, and likely never laced on a pair of gloves.

2. Championship calibre fighters are rated based on their longevity, quality of opposition and their ability to adjust to any type of style, and win.

3. The white fighters of the 19th and early 30th century reigned supreme, only because of one reason.

THEY DIDN'T FIGHT ALL COMERS, YOU DUMBASS!!

They drew the color line and refused to fight black fighters, STUPID.

Back  in 1908, Jack Johnson(the first black heavyweight champion) had to literally  chase and humiliate chickenshit Tommy Burns all over the world to get a chance for a title shot.


And when Burns found his balls and signed to fight Johnson, he was beaten like a dirty rug.....and afterward there were race riots all over America over a white fighter getting his ass kicked in public by a better fighter who happened to be black.


Then, to add further embarrassment, they dug up Jim Jeffries to attempt to "reclaim the honor of the white race", by challenging Johnson.

And then he was beaten to a pulp....yet again more race riots ensued by demoralized, white supremacist trash like you.

If you are retarded enough to actually believe that Marciano was really better than Ali, Holmes or Frazier, you are a mentally impaired nut who belongs in an asylum. 

And this has nothing to do with race, but has everything to do with skill.


I could go on, but  would be wasting board space by dignifying an idiot like you.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2020)

Ernie Shavers would have knocked Marciano the fuck out. And that's no disrespect for Shavers, that's just how hard the heavyweight division was in the late 60's-early to mid 70's.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


That's what I would be doing talking to an idiot like you.  I was only responding to a short little post by IM2, and you come bursting in here, with your long diatribes that you think change everything.  They change nothing.

 I posted the FACT that most (8) of the 13 undefeated boxers were white, and you act like the world is ending, throwing everything but the kitchen sink in here trying to refute what you cannot do.   LOL.More time wasted on you.  

Holmes ?  Ha.  I've got one word for him - DODGE!


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ernie Shavers would have knocked Marciano the fuck out. And that's no disrespect for Shavers, that's just how hard the heavyweight division was in the late 60's-early to mid 70's.


It wasn't tough at all.  Show me one of those 60 s boxers who ever busted his guts through 64 rounds of a single fight, or even 20 rounds, as 19th century boxers did.  
Ally you're doing here is posting what you'd like to believe, and making a fool out of yourself.
.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


EVERYBODY who served in the US military, does that to protect EVERYBODY in America, you ass.  If they didn't, foreign countries would be here walking all over you.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > The PROBLEM (for Black folks) is that the policies that are purportedly for the benefit of Black Folks end up working to their detriment.  Consider the percentage of Blacks who are admitted via "diversity" initiatives into elite universities and end up with either a worthless degree in Ethnic Studies or no degree at all.
> ...


Not including 1964 - 2020.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Ha ha ha.  Oh this has got to be a good one
  I can't wait to hear it.  So who exactly is this so-called "universally acclaimed greatest boxer of all time." ?

PS - it better be one of the 13 guys on my undefeated boxers list.  You look like like a big enough stupid fool already.

PPS - any ordinary 18 year old kid in New York City would make mincemeat out of you, in 10 seconds, Mr AAU.
First, while you're blocking your face, he'd punch you hard below your belt.  In the street, you don't get time to recover from a low blow.
Then, while you're doubled over, he'd kick you in the face with his steel toe shoes.
Then, he'd bust open your face by head butting you, grab you around your hips, lift you up high, and smash you to the ground.
Then he'd smash your face to the hard concrete.
Note,:. If you ever got a chance to throw any punches at him, he'd knock your hands down with a 2 arm roll, leaving what's left of your face, to be battered with short, stiff punches.
If he's been in the US military, he'd flip you like a pancake, with the standard hip to hip flip.

Reason why New Yorkers are so tough and brash, is because NYC has the highest population density of any American city.  6 story buildings strung together for miles.  The streets are always filled with people.  Fights are all the time. Get it ?


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 YOU OWE ME,  too.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Trump has given blacks more.  The lowest unemployment rate for them in US history + the highest median wage, in US history.  You're Welcome.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 3, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> I'd LIKE to say I'm surprised, but unfortunately I'm NOT.  I'm white, I'm proud of it because that's the way I was BORN.  I'm a triple threat to the loony libs - I'm a white male, heterosexual AND conservative.


and a solid victim?


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

bodecea said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd LIKE to say I'm surprised, but unfortunately I'm NOT.  I'm white, I'm proud of it because that's the way I was BORN.  I'm a triple threat to the loony libs - I'm a white male, heterosexual AND conservative.
> ...


Yes, of Affirmative Action, as are all white males in America (and their white female family members).


----------



## bodecea (Mar 3, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The contention that the Democratic Party is hostile to whites is absurd. Neither in my own personal experience nor in my observation of life in the U.S. have I ever seen "hostility" toward white people, much less on the part of one of the two national political parties, and I've been white all of my life. Also, look at all of those white faces on Capitol Hill alone. Take a look at state legislatures, as well.
> ...


Shrill and frightened?


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ernie Shavers would have knocked Marciano the fuck out. And that's no disrespect for Shavers, that's just how hard the heavyweight division was in the late 60's-early to mid 70's.


The "Bayonne bleeder" Chuck Wepner may not have won but he might have made it 15 rounds if he did not die from the loss of blood.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

What would the Anti-White party say if blacks, and other non-Causians were banned from buying guns.

A lot of people seem to think that is necessary now, after the Parkland massacre, and Obama's "Promise Program."


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

No more blacks buying guns.  
Yes or No ? 

Or should there be stipulations on this ?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie Shavers would have knocked Marciano the fuck out. And that's no disrespect for Shavers, that's just how hard the heavyweight division was in the late 60's-early to mid 70's.
> ...


Wepner had just as good chance of beating Marciano as anyone in that era. Wepner was no joke no matter how much he bled.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 3, 2020)

*"I'd LIKE to say I'm surprised, but unfortunately I'm NOT. I'm white, I'm proud of it because that's the way I was BORN. I'm a triple threat to the loony libs - I'm a white male, heterosexual AND conservative."*

You are a member of the most protected class in America, the class that is the number one recipient of racial preferences and government handouts, yet you whine about everybody else.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *"I'd LIKE to say I'm surprised, but unfortunately I'm NOT. I'm white, I'm proud of it because that's the way I was BORN. I'm a triple threat to the loony libs - I'm a white male, heterosexual AND conservative."*
> 
> You are a member of the most protected class in America, the class that is the number one recipient of racial preferences and government handouts, yet you whine about everybody else.


Do you think it somehow does you good to make ludicrous statements like this ?

As a white male, he is a member of the most victimized class in America.  YOU, a black person, are the number one recipient of racial preferences and govt handouts, and you pretend to be the victim.

You must be overcome with guilt, to drive you to say the idiotic things you do.  But turning reality upside down, doesn't change anything.  Only a few complete idiots could be fooled by your ridiculous lying.  Nobody else is.


----------



## Correll (Mar 4, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Sure you do. You don't have over 34 thousand posts on this site, because you dont' think words and ideas don't matter.

And the only reason my words have the weight to piss you off, if because on some level, you know I am right.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 4, 2020)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You havent been right since you dug in your nose with your right hand as a 2 year old. Come on. Give everyone a break from your bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your words and ideas don't. Because I've shown you that they don't with facts. A person has the right to show their disdain for ignorance and bullshit, which is why I respond to you as I am doing. I had you on ignore  for most of the past 2 years, so apparently what  you say doesn't mean shit. I took you off for entertainment. You're a joke who can't support one word you say. So when are you going to show us that national policy of anti white discrimination? When are you going to show reductions in white wealth, employment, income, home and bus9iness ownerships and college admissions since you claim whites are victims of racism?

I'll tell you when boy. Never. Because it doesn't exist. You're whining because you want extra rights like whites had up until 55 years ago because that's the only way you can compete.

Back to ignore for you punk.


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Mar 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





I've repeatedly linked to documentation proving the national policy of anti-white discrimination and you know it.


Everything you say, is a lie, to support your anti-white racism.


Interesting that you admit that those "extra rights" ended 55 years ago.


That was before I was born. I have no experience with them, and thus do not, CAN NOT, actually "miss" them.


As I have constantly stated,and you have constantly lied about, my concern is equality of opportunity for white people, and protection for them, from the racism of people like you.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 6, 2020)

The only thing that makes me ashamed to be a white male is the whiny beta male crybaby act you see coming from the white males of the Trump cult.

This is why I advocate for free testosterone supplements for conservative men. If we could inject some spine into conservatives, they'd stop letting themselves be so easily manipulated by fear, and we could almost instantly end the pathology of conservativism.


----------



## Correll (Mar 6, 2020)

mamooth said:


> The only thing that makes me ashamed to be a white male is the whiny beta male crybaby act you see coming from the white males of the Trump cult.
> 
> This is why I advocate for free testosterone supplements for conservative men. If we could inject some spine into conservatives, they'd stop letting themselves be so easily manipulated by fear, and we could almost instantly end the pathology of conservativism.





"Whining" is just you being a fucktard, and trying desperately to pretend that our complaints are not valid.


So, fuck off and die.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 6, 2020)

Correll said:


> So, fuck off and die.



Everyone knows you were pouting when you whined that out.


----------



## Correll (Mar 6, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > So, fuck off and die.
> ...





Everyone knows you are a fucktard, so fuck off and die already.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 6, 2020)

mamooth said:


> The only thing that makes me ashamed to be a white male is the whiny beta male crybaby act you see coming from the white males of the Trump cult.
> 
> This is why I advocate for free testosterone supplements for conservative men. If we could inject some spine into conservatives, they'd stop letting themselves be so easily manipulated by fear, and we could almost instantly end the pathology of conservativism.


I read a long time ago that conservatives were genetically geared with a stronger fear response mechanism than people that are liberal. Where they see monsters and death everywhere liberals see opportunities to help others. In short, conservatives have a hard time evolving whereas liberals take on new ideas and evolve easily.


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that makes me ashamed to be a white male is the whiny beta male crybaby act you see coming from the white males of the Trump cult.
> ...




Unless the threat is real. Then the conservatives survive and evolve and the liberals die.

Like you. You are a vicious, violent thug, who supports the idea of random violence against whites for no reason. 


Only a fool would want to help you, instead of fear you.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ernie Shavers would have knocked Marciano the fuck out. And that's no disrespect for Shavers, that's just how hard the heavyweight division was in the late 60's-early to mid 70's.



If 42 year old Archie Moore and 38 year old Jersey Joe Walcott scored knockdowns on Marciano, Shavers would have certainly put him away.


Not disparaging Marciano, but he fought in an era that the heavyweight division was mediocre at best, was carefully matched, and retired without ever defeating an undefeated championship calibre contender. Any and all boxing experts make the same case.

Protectanut probably thinks that Rocky Balboa was actually a real fighter.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



The world isn't coming to an end, nor did I imply it was, fool.

 I simply stated a fact. The majority of those "undefeated"  white fighters that you are referring to, fought subpar competition. The proof is in the names on their records. 


A fact that you can't seem to comprehend. 


That's your problem, not mine, "Protectanut"


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




You get a government VA pension and healthcare, courtesy of the tax dollars that citizens like me have paid and continue to pay.

YOU are quite welcome.

If I owe you anything at all, it is a hearty round of applause for all of the entertaining utter lunacy that you post here. 

Reading your posts beats going to a comedy club.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie Shavers would have knocked Marciano the fuck out. And that's no disrespect for Shavers, that's just how hard the heavyweight division was in the late 60's-early to mid 70's.
> ...




Wepner was entertaining to watch.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


Thats your genetic fear response talking. It lowers your ability to think rationally which is a documented fact.  You wont survive without thinking. You will go the way of the Neanderthals. You need to train yourself.


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





No, being afraid of a man that thinks random violence against whites for no reason, is a good idea,


is thinking, "rationally".


Not being afraid of a real danger, is irrational. 


You of course, being the violent thug, like for whites to be liberal, and to just ignore the real danger that you represent.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Youre afraid of Black people. I understand little one.


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I stated what I was afraid of. A violent dumb animal that thinks it has the right to commit violence against me and mine for no reason, at random times.



Your skin color is not the issue. Your random violence is.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Youre frightened. Admitting it is the first step towards conquering your debilitating fear of Blacks.


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Only a fool would not be afraid of random violence. Only a suicidal liberal would be defective enough to want to work to overcome such a healthy fear.


Have you committed any violent attacks on any random white person today?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So now youre claiming that Blacks are random violence eh?  Poor white boy.


----------



## Markle (Mar 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your poor reading comprehension is noted and laughed at.

Have you committed any violent attacks on any random white person today?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 7, 2020)

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Out of touch white boys that think Jesse is important always post this meme.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes. I have violently exposed how dumb you are.


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I'll take that as a "no".


But your support of violence against random whites, for no reason, is still reason enough to fear a violent thug like yourself.


Only a stupid lib, would not.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If you think making you look like a fool is violence then I am guilty.


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I have no idea whether or not you have actually lived up to the thuggish violence you talk about on this site.


I hope not. I hope you are just some coward talking shit, online, and that you are not the violent thug you like to present as here.


But, until I have solid reason to believe that your talk is just talk, fear is the ration response to someone who seems to be a violent dumb thug.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I know. I know. Youre afraid of Black people.


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No, just the ones that are violent dumb thugs, like you.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2020)

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Funny how whites try forgetting themselves.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 7, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I can't believe this even became a subject.  I stated a fact.  You do all you can to twist it, to how you want it to be.  Keep twisting, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 7, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I don't thank you for your tax dollars, because if the choice was yours, you probably wouldn't fund the VA, because you have no gratitude to veterans like me.  And your tax dollars are no more hardship on you, than mine were on me.

And if you weren't such a gutless coward, and if you had any respect for military service, you would've joined and served.  You could've gotten VA pension and healthcare.  You didn't, because you're just too weak and chickenshit to shoulder the risk and tough military life.

YOU OWE every person in military service and every vet, you faggot.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Standard procedure for liberals and all supporters of Black Privilege, to dredge up old film footage and pictures from many years ago, to try to ressurect feelings of black victimhood of the distant past.

This works also to conceal current Black Privilege and white victimhood, fully operational over the past 50+ years.  Public broadcasting is relentless in this. They never cease.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Most backward thinking cretins like you who call complete strangers "faggots" typically are insecure about their own manhood.

 I dutifully reported to register at age 18 right near the end of the Vietnam war, but because I was an only child and the draft was suspended,  I was not called, but would not have hesitated to go if I had been.

I had far better than the required grades, as well as athletic ability to go to college instead, so I did.

I have great respect for the institution of the military, and generally most who served,  but not for scum like you, who were an insult to the uniform that they wore.

I don't NEED a VA pension or healthcare like you do. If you didn't have it, you would probably do the planet a great service by dying somewhere in a gutter.

You should be thanking citizens like me who foot the bill for your worthless, racist ass, you piece of shit.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 7, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Ha ha
  You sure don't like being told what you are, coward.  You're even afraid of the guitars you wasted good money on.  They should be in the hands of someone who knows how to play them.

"Instead" ?  What does that mean ?  There is no instead.  I have 2 honorable discharges. One from the Army National Guard + one from the US Army.  The draft was irrelevant, as it was for you.  You could have JOINED, like I did.

As for instead, it's not a one or the other.  I did both.  I also have a BA + a year of graduate school, and taught economics in college.
.
And for your edification, those who have earned honorable discharges, are not an insult to their uniform, and for a wimpy weasel who was afraid to join the military, to disparage those who joined and served, just further shows how cheap and shoddy you are.  Simply pathetic.

As for "racist", you are the one who supports Affirmative Action, not me.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 7, 2020)

Once more, let me reiterate that as a white man, I reject the mewling gutlessness of the white men of the Trump cult. They do not represent me or white men as a whole.

I just thought that was important to state, given how many people now observe the behavior of the white men of the Trump cult, and then assume that all white men must be equally sissified.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 7, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Once more, let me reiterate that as a white man, I reject the mewling gutlessness of the white men of the Trump cult. They do not represent me or white men as a whole.
> 
> I just thought that was important to state, given how many people now observe the behavior of the white men of the Trump cult, and then assume that all white men must be equally sissified.


Got no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 8, 2020)

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Anything that you say, is pure entertainment. So yes, I enjoy silently laughing at what you post. You are s deranged crackpot.

"Instead" means that had I been called to serve, I would have served. I made the decision that I preferred to attend college AND participate in track and football, because it was an opportunity that I wanted to take advantage of.

Being that you likely didn't have the ability to do anything like that, you didn't, and just went wherever you could get accepted, and in your era, the military drafted anyone who could breathe and count to 5.

I don't disparage decent people who join the military.
There have been men and women in my family, and others that I know, who are far better than you,
who served, and to them I am grateful. Those kind of people served and afterwards successfully entered civilian life without ever thinking that anyone "owes" them anything, unlike you.

You're pathetic victim who never stops whining about "being owed" a living.

Now you're begging for handouts because your sorry ass served in the military.

No one owes you anything, you leech.

 You should feel fortunate that you've got a meager VA pension and medical coverage, courtesy of tax payers like me.

And as far as being racist, I'm quite pleased that some white females have prospered so well due to affirmative action. The fact that you believe that
ANYONE who is black that experienced ANY success was at the expense of EVERYONE who is white, absolutely makes you a lowlife, racist piece of trash in every way.


----------



## Correll (Mar 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





What year was that? 100 years ago? More? How long you going to keep living in the past?


----------

